# weeaboos



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

yeah so, weeaboos are pretty much everywhere, let's be honest.
what do you think of them? are you one, or have you ever been one? where do you see or meet weeaboos?

i have never been an actual weeaboo, although i might have been seen as one by some people at one dark point in my life..... //shudder. Also weeaboos are like. really bad and annoying. i would probably want to go to some conventions if it weren't for weeaboos smh

also if any of you don't know what a weeaboo is just google it pls


----------



## Bananas (Nov 7, 2015)

not been one theyre annoying af


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm not a weeaboo - although I've been called one. There's a difference to liking the culture and speaking the language, and being a weeaboo.

I don't think I've ever seen one, but I've most likely run into one without knowing it.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I'm not a weeaboo - although I've been called one. There's a difference to liking the culture and speaking the language, and being a weeaboo.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen one, but I've most likely run into one without knowing it.



[opens profile]
"Hiya~!
I'm Lani, and I love basically everything about Japan. (Apart from the food *shudders*) I enjoy, art, reading, writing and other crap ^.^
Oh, and I'm weird. XD"

i mean ok then whatever u say


----------



## boujee (Nov 7, 2015)

Declaring yourself as weeaboo is so downgrading 
Anime trash is better 

I mostly see people dress like trolls from homestuck at conventions, and the hate they sprew for fictional characters is just something 
They harassed and bullied specific people if you cosplay as a specific character(gamzee, caliborn, etc)


----------



## pandapples (Nov 7, 2015)

I've gone to conventions and I haven't had a problem with weeaboos. Well, unless you're going to the convention with weeaboos I don't see why you'd have to interact with any. Should give it a try if you really want to and don't let them stop you~

If I come across any in school or online I just try my best to ignore I guess?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 7, 2015)

weeaboos are annoying, i agree.

I've met one before and they were trynna learn Japanese, cool. 

but she thinks she knows the culture from watching anime? are u kidding me? she thinks she knows a lot of things but she doesn't know ****.
that's where it just gets annoying and offensive.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 7, 2015)

I've never been one, but boy have I met some in my life. There was this one guy who was always sweaty, had greasy hair, bad breath, and had his stomach sticking out under his shirt going around showing off his unpainted Kingdom Hearts Keyblade. It was so awkward talking to him. One time I ran into him at a convention and he saw my Kirito Elucidator sword I just bought from one of the stands and was like, "Let's see who's the real Kirito!" and did this awkward stance. I tried to ignore him as much as I could, but it was just so odd.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Declaring yourself as weeaboo is so downgrading
> Anime trash is better
> 
> I mostly see people dress like trolls from homestuck at conventions, and the hate they sprew for fictional characters is just something
> They harassed and bullied specific people if you cosplay as a specific character(gamzee, caliborn, etc)



ppl who call themselves anime trash aren't much better than weebs smh

but those homestuck ppl aren't really weeaboos tho are they?? they're just annoying homestuck fans ;;


----------



## mogyay (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> [opens profile]
> "Hiya~!
> I'm Lani, and I love basically everything about Japan. (Apart from the food *shudders*) I enjoy, art, reading, writing and other crap ^.^
> Oh, and I'm weird. XD"
> ...



how can you not like japanese food omg?

i gotta admit i dont really know what one is, is it just someone obsessed with japan or something?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 7, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I've never been one, but boy have I met some in my life. There was this one guy who was always sweaty, had greasy hair, bad breath, and had his stomach sticking out under his shirt going around showing off his unpainted Kingdom Hearts Keyblade. It was so awkward talking to him. One time I ran into him at a convention and he saw my Kirito Elucidator sword I just bought from one of the stands and was like, "Let's see who's the real Kirito!" and did this awkward stance. I tried to ignore him as much as I could, but it was just so odd.



that's nasty


----------



## cIementine (Nov 7, 2015)

I dislike weeaboos. I think it's ok to like anime and speak the language, but not let either consume or define you as a human being. stereotypically, a weeaboo is annoying. this is an accurate stereotype. i'm sure there are mature weeaboos too - gah, who am I kidding. weeaboos are often pretentious anime scum tbh.
a weeaboo has no restrictions or self-control; they're often oblivious to their own kind and label themselves as otakus. 
both are just as bad as each other. otakus, weebs, they're both the same. I know two. they get on my nerves.


----------



## mogyay (Nov 7, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I've never been one, but boy have I met some in my life. There was this one guy who was always sweaty, had greasy hair, bad breath, and had his stomach sticking out under his shirt going around showing off his unpainted Kingdom Hearts Keyblade. It was so awkward talking to him. One time I ran into him at a convention and he saw my Kirito Elucidator sword I just bought from one of the stands and was like, "Let's see who's the real Kirito!" and did this awkward stance. I tried to ignore him as much as I could, but it was just so odd.



thats hilarious


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 7, 2015)

mogyay said:


> how can you not like japanese food omg?
> 
> i gotta admit i dont really know what one is, is it just someone obsessed with japan or something?



you can be obssessed with any country, really, but weeaboos are just people who think they know the culture but they don't know anything. they also have false images about japan. and theyre annoying. they would offend japanese people


----------



## mogyay (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> you can be obssessed with any country, really, but weeaboos are just people who think they know the culture but they don't know anything. they also have false images about japan. and theyre annoying



ye that sounds pretty annoying, i think i know what you guys mean. i don't know anyone irl who is one but ive seen some on tumblr for sure


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

mogyay said:


> how can you not like japanese food omg?
> 
> i gotta admit i dont really know what one is, is it just someone obsessed with japan or something?



p much. most are anime fans, use japanese words in random english sentences ("that necklace is so totally kawaii!" or "omg you're such a baka!!!!!!"), say that they love japan and everything about japan and japanese culture, even though they've gotten all their information on japanese culture from anime.
they're disrespectful, annoying and really cringy


----------



## cIementine (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> you can be obssessed with any country, really, but weeaboos are just people who think they know the culture but they don't know anything. they also have false images about japan. and theyre annoying. they would offend japanese people



did you know that in japan every household worships senpai and hello kitty?
me neither but that's what the weeaboos said.

- - - Post Merge - - -

once we had a non school uniform day and one kid came as Naruto.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 7, 2015)

Ehm, I think it's fine it feels as thoughh they are a bit diverse and willing to explore a certain culture.. Makes me kind of happy that they don't strickly have pride in their own that it limits them to want to acknowledge the greatness of other ones. xD but I can see why some think it's annoying.. oo let the complaints begin xD


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I've never been one, but boy have I met some in my life. There was this one guy who was always sweaty, had greasy hair, bad breath, and had his stomach sticking out under his shirt going around showing off his unpainted Kingdom Hearts Keyblade. It was so awkward talking to him. One time I ran into him at a convention and he saw my Kirito Elucidator sword I just bought from one of the stands and was like, "Let's see who's the real Kirito!" and did this awkward stance. I tried to ignore him as much as I could, but it was just so odd.



......... wow
a guy that used to be in my school is probably that cringy now, at least that's i've heard. i hope i never meet him, another weeb in my class (who isn't as bad) said that he wears anime tshirts, calls himself an otaku and is obsessed w toradora........,


----------



## boujee (Nov 7, 2015)

I wonder how Japanese people feel about other who watch anime.
Like you know how here in the US, we got cartoons and when you talk about them people are like "omg you still watch cartoons?"
I wonder how it feels to know someone in Japan and they're like have you seen that anime last night and you're like "omg no"
Or if there's someone in your class and they try to sound like a character from a anime(those voice actors have to go to school) and you're like omg, shut up. I wonder if that's like everyday life there lol.

Homestuck fans are sht. The story is so shtty right now but people are more interested in a cranky troll and some wannabe cool guy getting together than some dude who's slowly dying in a refrigerator.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 7, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I wonder how Japanese people feel about other who watch anime.
> Like you know how here in the US, we got cartoons and when you talk about them people are like "omg you still watch cartoons?"
> I wonder how it feels to know someone in Japan and they're like have you seen that anime last night and you're like "omg no"
> Or if there's someone in your class and they try to sound like a character from a anime(those voice actors have to go to school) and you're like omg, shut up. I wonder if that's like everyday life there lol.
> ...



cartoons are way bigger in Japan than they are in the US, so being told, "omg, you still watch cartoons?", its not like that. adults watch cartoons too


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

Nope xD I don't think I've ever been a weeaboo. I've never once thought everything about Japan was perfect/etc since I've never been to Japan, but I do WANT to go to Japan, since I'm taking Japanese in college and I want to know more about the culture. XD

As for meeting a weeaboo, I may have, but I can't recall hahaha. 
Also conventions are super fun! You shouldn't worry about who's there or who's not, there's normally a mob of people there and it's not like 100% of the attendees that attend are weeaboos. Personally I don't think it should stop you from going to a convention, but if you really want to avoid weeaboos at all cost, then I guess keep doing what you're doing. xD


----------



## mogyay (Nov 7, 2015)

wait so ppl are self proclaimed weeaboos?? i thought it was an insult but i just went on a certain thread on the front page of here and saw someone identity as one


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

horrid **** mate.

i can admit i was really into visual kei and manga at one point during late middle school but that's it lel.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

mogyay said:


> how can you not like japanese food omg?
> 
> i gotta admit i dont really know what one is, is it just someone obsessed with japan or something?



Isn't it someone who _loves_ anime and _obsessed_ with it? I wouldn't say I am one, since I don't even watch anime. I just say I do so people will like me. Since the majority of people here watch anime.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Isn't it someone who _loves_ anime and _obsessed_ with it? I wouldn't say I am one, since I don't even watch anime. I just say I do so people will like me. Since the majority of people here watch anime.



it's not really about anime.
also lying about liking anime to be popular is really weird, no offence but i think people can like you without thinking you like anime


----------



## Miharu (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Isn't it someone who _loves_ anime and _obsessed_ with it? I wouldn't say I am one, since I don't even watch anime. I just say I do so people will like me. Since the majority of people here watch anime.



Nope xD I wouldn't say it's someone who likes/obsessed with anime. I'm just going to copy and paste this here:

"Weeaboo (a.k.a Wapanese) is an English slang used to describe a person (typically of non-Asian descent) who prefers Japan and all things in Japanese over one’s indigenous culture. The term is a successive mutation of “Wapanese,” a derogatory slur referring to western Japanophiles with a strong bias towards Japanese cultural and tech imports."

Pretty much a weeaboo is someone who thinks Japan is perfect without having been there. They also tend to like to use words such as "Kawaii", "Sugoi", "Neko", frequently in almost all of their sentences. For example: YOU ARE SO KAWAII!!!

They also tend to curse how they aren't Japanese and hates everything that isn't related to Japan. xD


----------



## boujee (Nov 7, 2015)

The only animes I scatterly watch would be off Adult Swim and everything was complete random.
I wasn't hype up to see a NARUTO episode but mostly because hey it was on and I had nothing else to watch and mid-way through I would go to sleep cause anime night for adult swim was like around 1-2 in the morning and at that time I was young and you know your parents will come in and be like you still up!?

I think the only anime I've ever really liked and watch episodes of was Keroro Gunso/Sgt frog(even watch a few movies), but overall I kinda hate it now(mostly cause giroro was lusting over a 13 year old girl).


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 7, 2015)

i had a weeaboo friend back in gr 6.. i liked her though, and she introduced me to anime/manga & dir en grey which i still enjoy.
haven't talked to her since though so idk about now, but she wasn't an annoying person in my memories.
she was also a gory person who was really into heavy metal and rock in general.

i guess i haven't met anyone since who is obsessed with japan. .-.
i did have a friend who would have lots of anime ost on their phone and sing in the middle of the class as well randomly start speaking/commenting about things in japanese, however she wasn't that annoying to me either. //shrug


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 7, 2015)

I watch anime here and there, I enjoy reading manga, and I'm in the long drawn out process of trying to learn the language, but it's only like a fraction of my interests. I don't get how people let it consume them (like people who watch only anime how do u that?) I just hate when people romanticize another culture especially all while neglecting to appreciate their own. 

I'm sure everyone's encountered weebs because this site has a bunch


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 7, 2015)

Oldcatlady said:


> i had a weeaboo friend back in gr 6.. i liked her though, and she introduced me to anime/manga & dir en grey which i still enjoy.
> haven't talked to her since though so idk about now, but she wasn't an annoying person in my memories.
> she was also a gory person who was really into heavy metal and rock in general.
> 
> ...



she's just practicing her japanese, nothing wrong with that


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 7, 2015)

Weebs are gross and they actually scare me.
They're like the next scariest things to fur suits, they creep me out so much D':


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> [opens profile]
> "Hiya~!
> I'm Lani, and I love basically everything about Japan. (Apart from the food *shudders*) I enjoy, art, reading, writing and other crap ^.^
> Oh, and I'm weird. XD"
> ...



Lmaooo
Want an actual definition? 

here you go smartass


----------



## Esphas (Nov 7, 2015)

im still heavily into manga and anime even though i dont indulge myself in it as much as i used to. i think the difference between myself and people who are weeaboos is that i dont shove it into peoples faces and act like i was born in japan lmao. i understand that the language is pretty but when you barely understand the language yet use stray japanese words in an every day _english_ conversation it can get kind of irritating. but whatever floats your boat though i guess? its cool to be unique 

*currently im actually more into western cartoons than anime, not that i dont love both


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> cartoons are way bigger in Japan than they are in the US, so being told, "omg, you still watch cartoons?", its not like that. adults watch cartoons too



Yes they do! A lot of them are made for adults, like Archer, South Park, Family Guy to name a few!


I actually think I used to be a weeaboo ;v; As a kid, I always believed I would go to Japan, work for an anime studio, live in a traditional house, and looking back I was stupid.

As for me now, there is actually quite a bit of Japan I dislike, the main one being how women are expected to be. The language, yes, I am studying through online courses, and I admit to learning a few words through anime! Another point of weebola, is that they believe anime has flaws, and yes, they do! Even my favourite anime, Kill la Kill, has so many cliches!

I now would like to travel to Japan in the future, and it is a personal goal, but I am pretty happy with my life as it is c:


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 7, 2015)

I've never met a weeaboo in my life, I don't really know any people in person who watch Anime as a hobby. Maybe once in a while, yeah sure.

On the internet, though I've met a lot of people obsessed with Anime and the Japanese culture.  I don't mind the Japanese culture, it just really really gets on my nerves when people overuse Japanese terms like kawaii and talk about it all the time. I've watched some Anime and layed JRPGs but I dn't know jack about the Japanese culture. And thtat goes for a lot of people obsessed with Anime or Mangas or whatever out there so please stop assuming you're integrated into their culture.


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Lmaooo
> Want an actual definition?
> 
> here you go smartass



Well, if you think your so smart, then you should know that Urban Dictionary is submitted by people, and people have different views.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Lmaooo
> Want an actual definition?
> 
> here you go smartass



Oh that's urban dictionary which doesn't have really proper definitions


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 7, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> she's just practicing her japanese, nothing wrong with that



Soo according to the definition:

Most weaboos are uneducated about their obsession of choice and are often noobs who are overly zealous, trying to impress others with their otaku knowledge. Another trait of a weaboo is their desire to "be Japanese". 

^ i think i dont know them well enough since we only talked to each other during school and never actually hung out, neither do i know enough about japan to judge if they know what they're talking about. Plus idc if they have more otaku knowledge than me so never really paid attention.

i'm just going to say that i've never met one. xD
I dont think that ive met any on here either..



Well, since there are so many different opinions on the true definition of a weeaboo, now im not even sure what it means.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

Bio: "anime and manga are my favourite things"

Oh sure I mean ok


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

Did anyone else have bad experiences with weeaboos and Pocky? Pocky definitely falls some where into the weeaboo trait. (at least it did in my high school days)


----------



## boujee (Nov 7, 2015)

Oldcatlady said:


> Soo according to the definition:
> 
> Most weaboos are uneducated about their obsession of choice and are often noobs who are overly zealous, trying to impress others with their otaku knowledge. Another trait of a weaboo is their desire to "be Japanese".
> 
> ...



I think it's just towards anyone who likes anime in general 
Even people in the anime thread gets bash on for talking about their favorite animes 
I guess there's a limit to what you like and how you express it
If your daily routine is "anime!", then weeb
If you like it and appreciate it and it's not obess with it, then I guess no weeb


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Lmaooo
> Want an actual definition?
> 
> here you go smartass



whatever you say
"I love basically everything about Japan" still sounds pretty weeaboo to me hrm

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> Did anyone else have bad experiences with weeaboos and Pocky? Pocky definitely falls some where into the weeaboo trait. (at least it did in my high school days)



yeah, pocky  is definitely a weeaboo thing.


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

@everyone about pocky
Yeah, it does have weeb connotations.
Sure, I like pocky, but I also like Mikado and others of the same, and it's not like I seek out pocky. I just buy it if I want some.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 7, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Did anyone else have bad experiences with weeaboos and Pocky? Pocky definitely falls some where into the weeaboo trait. (at least it did in my high school days)



I never really get when people say foods are weeaboo things (e.g., pocky and milk tea) when everyone in my HS ate them? perks of growing up in a place with lots of different Asian cultures I guess


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 7, 2015)

weeaboos are my arch enemies. Doesnt help that 99% of the people on Bell Tree are weebs.


----------



## Esphas (Nov 7, 2015)

if anything i think koreaboos are much more common and relevant nowadays


----------



## Contessa (Nov 7, 2015)

I have this annoying group of them at school and I just cringe every time I see them. They never shower or anything. Whoops. I try not to be mean to them or anything because they'll probably grow out of it after this (hopefully)


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I never really get when people say foods are weeaboo things (e.g., pocky and milk tea) when everyone in my HS ate them? perks of growing up in a place with lots of different Asian cultures I guess



I mean, pocky isn't a weeaboo only thing but most weeaboos eat pocky and treat it like it's the god of cady/snacks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Esphas said:


> if anything i think koreaboos are much more common and relevant nowadays



yeah, they're pretty relevant too. :<


----------



## Spongebob (Nov 7, 2015)

Contessa said:


> I have this annoying group of them at school and I just cringe every time I see them. They never shower or anything. Whoops. I try not to be mean to them or anything because they'll probably grow out of it after this (hopefully)



SAME


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I never really get when people say foods are weeaboo things (e.g., pocky and milk tea) when everyone in my HS ate them? perks of growing up in a place with lots of different Asian cultures I guess



My HS didn't have any Asians. We just had the ~anime~ club, where they worshiped Pocky and ramune and visual-kei


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Esphas said:


> if anything i think koreaboos are much more common and relevant nowadays



This

Also, I find it horrible when Koreebs yell at weebs for liking Japan .-.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> whatever you say
> "I love basically everything about Japan" still sounds pretty weeaboo to me hrm



Bio: "anime and manga are my favourite things"

Oh sure I mean ok


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 7, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I think it's just towards anyone who likes anime in general
> Even people in the anime thread gets bash on for talking about their favorite animes
> I guess there's a limit to what you like and how you express it
> If your daily routine is "anime!", then weeb
> If you like it and appreciate it and it's not obess with it, then I guess no weeb



Thanks for clarifying this. ^^
Then i don't understand the hate. Why would anyone care about what someone else enjoys?
I dont have a problem against anyone who loves kdramas/shows, loves kpop, and have poster all over their wall. Neither do i hate people who do the same for idk, marvel movies and loves to talk about it. So yeah i dont see why anyone would bash someone who enjoys anime. xD

At one point i was in a new school, in a new city, speaking a different language. I had no one when i went home, so i just binge watched anime, so it might be their confort zone.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Bio: "anime and manga are my favourite things"
> 
> Oh sure I mean ok



yeah u can like anime without being a weeaboo
however, u can't love everything about japan, have a weeb sig, write things in japanese for no reason etc without being a weeb


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> yeah u can like anime without being a weeaboo
> however, u can't love everything about japan, have a weeb sig, write things in japanese for no reason etc without being a weeb



Her sig means "I am an idiot"


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Her sig means "I am an idiot"



That must be sad.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> yeah u can like anime without being a weeaboo
> however, u can't love everything about japan, have a weeb sig, write things in japanese for no reason etc without being a weeb



I don't love anything about Japan :/

And I'm preeety sure your the one with a weeb avatar soo

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Her sig means "I am an idiot"



Well done


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I don't love anything about Japan :/
> 
> And I'm preeety sure your the one with a weeb avatar soo
> 
> ...


WAIT SO your calling him a weeb because he has a single, possibly drawn anime boy, when your sig says "I am an idiot", your title is in Japanese and you have a anime signature? Sure, what logic.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh my gosh. ....


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I don't love anything about Japan :/
> 
> And I'm preeety sure your the one with a weeb avatar soo
> 
> ...



i don't really want to turn this into a personal flamewar, but i don't think you get what weeaboo means? Maybe you should try using google.
also don't get why you'd write that you're an idiot in japanese in your sig when you don't actually speak japanese w/o being a weeb


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> WAIT SO your calling him a weeb because he has a single, possibly drawn anime boy, when your sig says "I am an idiot", your title is in Japanese and you have a anime signature? Sure, what logic.



What has calling myself an idiot got to with anything


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

I feel like this thread will turn into a flame war so.. I'm just going to leave it here.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i don't really want to turn this into a personal flamewar, but i don't think you get what weeaboo means? Maybe you should try using google.
> also don't get why you'd write that you're an idiot in japanese in your sig when you don't actually speak japanese w/o being a weeb


well I do speak a bit of Japanese xD


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

i hope this thread doesn't get locked or something smh
let's maybe talk about weebs again and if cocoabean wants to discuss if they're a weeb they could pm me?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

I not a freaking weeb - I just like Japan 

-___-


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

there's this girl in my class who whenever she sees something she finds cute screams "KAWAIIIII" in this really high pitch voice. Aside from that and the fact that she's way too weeaboo when it comes to anime, she's alright though. Some weeaboos can be okay to be around, I think, but extreme weeaboos are not.



L CocoaBean said:


> I not a freaking weeb - I just like Japan
> 
> -___-



okie


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> there's this girl in my class who whenever she sees something she finds cute screams "KAWAIIIII" in this really high pitch voice. Aside from that and the fact that she's way too weeaboo when it comes to anime, she's alright though. Some weeaboos can be okay to be around, I think, but extreme weeaboos are not.
> 
> 
> 
> okie



That must be annoying.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> there's this girl in my class who whenever she sees something she finds cute screams "KAWAIIIII" in this really high pitch voice. Aside from that and the fact that she's way too weeaboo when it comes to anime, she's alright though. Some weeaboos can be okay to be around, I think, but extreme weeaboos are not.
> 
> 
> 
> okie



Omfg xD


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

There are some weeaboos in my school, but I think They're not annoying. They're actually kind of cool.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey guys.  I don't have an issue leaving this thread open (for now), but please remember to respect one another in your posts and stick to the topic at hand.  There's no need to call out or insult specific forum members regardless of what's being discussed, and I'll be keeping an eye on this thread to make sure this doesn't happen.  Keep things polite, mkay?

Thanks.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 7, 2015)

I've met one in high school. She kept trying to draw everything in anime during art class, had on anime shirts every other day, and kept pronouncing an artist's name in Japanese when the artist was clearly not from Japan.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 7, 2015)

Oblivia is here!
ABORT
ABORT
ABORT


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> there's this girl in my class who whenever she sees something she finds cute screams "KAWAIIIII" in this really high pitch voice. Aside from that and the fact that she's way too weeaboo when it comes to anime, she's alright though. Some weeaboos can be okay to be around, I think, but extreme weeaboos are not.
> 
> 
> 
> okie



I have a friend on Facebook that posts a lot of yaoi and frequently labels her reposted pictures (which include yaoi, "bishies", and overall anime) "kawaii" if that counts.

She's not a bad person tho


----------



## Fantasyrick (Nov 7, 2015)

Oblivia is here!
ABORT
ABORT
ABORT


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Oblivia is here!
> ABORT
> ABORT
> ABORT



She didn't close the thread


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> That must be annoying.



yeah. We have been friends for a while, but I introduced her to anime (which was a huge mistake) and ever since she's done stuff like that.... rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oblivia said:


> Hey guys.  I don't have an issue leaving this thread open (for now), but please remember to respect one another in your posts and stick to the topic at hand.  There's no need to call out or insult specific forum members regardless of what's being discussed, and I'll be keeping an eye on this thread to make sure this doesn't happen.  Keep things polite, mkay?
> 
> Thanks.



yah alrighty


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

Fantasyrick said:


> Oblivia is here!
> ABORT
> ABORT
> ABORT



Ahah totally


----------



## Llust (Nov 7, 2015)

yeah weeaboos are annoying, but i just call it the 'weeaboo phase' bc it only lasts a few months or years. my weeaboo phase lasted like two years and looking back at it, i just realized how stupid/annoying i was (id say weeb words like kawaii desu, ohayou instead of hello, answer the phone with 'moshi moshi,' etc). they think they know everything about japan and anime when really the only animes theyve seen are pokemon and naruto

i guess im being a bit hypocritical since my username leans towards the weeaboo side bc it has hime in it, but i hate it when people whos primary language is english and they mix it with japanese even though they dont know sht about japanese. theres a difference between mixing those two languages to 'impress' people and mixing them because you genuinely want to learn the entire language. wanting to genuinely learn japanese means studying romanji, hiragana, hardcore studying/taking classes, etc; not just learning it off of anime. heck if youre only going to throw in like two japanese words into your english phrases, THEN SPEAK FKG ENGLISH AND ONLY ENGLISH


----------



## piichinu (Nov 7, 2015)

i think the thing to realize about most weeaboos is that they are in denial and they will never see the light until they age


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

Dont be a weeaboo kids


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

mimihime said:


> yeah weeaboos are annoying, but i just call it the 'weeaboo phase' bc it only lasts a few months or years. my weeaboo phase lasted like two years and looking back at it, i just realized how stupid/annoying i was (id say weeb words like kawaii desu, ohayou instead of hello, answer the phone with 'moshi moshi,' etc). they think they know everything about japan and anime when really the only animes theyve seen are pokemon and naruto
> 
> i guess im being a bit hypocritical since my username leans towards the weeaboo side bc it has hime in it, but i hate it when people whos primary language is english and they mix it with japanese even though they dont know sht about japanese. theres a difference between mixing those two languages to 'impress' people and mixing them because you genuinely want to learn the entire language. wanting to genuinely learn japanese means studying romanji, hiragana, hardcore studying/taking classes, etc; not just learning it off of anime. heck if youre only going to throw in like two japanese words into your english phrases, THEN SPEAK FKG ENGLISH AND ONLY ENGLISH



yeah thankfully it's usually a phase and most former weeaboos are actually ashamed of having once beeing a weeb.
Sometimes the phase just lasts too long smh

also I agree that it's more okay to mix the languages a bit more if you're really learning the language, even though it still is a bit weird in my opinion.
Like, just because I'm learning German doesn't mean that I'll go up to my friends and say "Guten morgen, dear friends!" every day in school :<


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2015)

My older brother and his girlfriend are so obsessed with Japanese anime it's disgusting. It gets in the way of their responsibility too. They live on their own now and rather than paying for important stuff like medical bills, they use their money for freaking conventions and anime figurines. It's annoying as hell.

Another thing that pisses me off is that all weeaboos say is "English Dub is so ********!" I only watch animes like Dragon Ball Z and Naruto and sometimes bleach but I prefer to watch it in ENGLISH DUB. I'd rather know what the hell they are saying rather than reading english subtitles and hearing random crap. English dub voices aren't ******** they are just used to hearing subbed voices.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok there we go. They can be annoying, but aren't bad people.

Tbh, i would be annoyed if i constantly saw pictures of lets say cars on fb labbed "look at this mazda 3!!! so cute". it doesnt matter if it's anime or something else. So, if done in excess, it's gonna make my sigh and roll eyes.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

Nox said:


> My older brother and his girlfriend are so obsessed with Japanese anime it's disgusting. It gets in the way of their responsibility too. They live on their own now and rather than paying for important stuff like medical bills, they use their money for freaking conventions and anime figurines. It's annoying as hell.
> 
> Another thing that pisses me off is that all weeaboos say is "English Dub is so ********!" I only watch animes like Dragon Ball Z and Naruto and sometimes bleach but I prefer to watch it in ENGLISH DUB. I'd rather know what the hell they are saying rather than reading english subtitles and hearing random crap. English dub voices aren't ******** they are just used to hearing subbed voices.



A lot of the dubs are really bad though, but i see what you mean


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 7, 2015)

Nox said:


> My older brother and his girlfriend are so obsessed with Japanese anime it's disgusting. It gets in the way of their responsibility too. They live on their own now and rather than paying for important stuff like medical bills, they use their money for freaking conventions and anime figurines. It's annoying as hell.
> 
> Another thing that pisses me off is that all weeaboos say is "English Dub is so ********!" I only watch animes like Dragon Ball Z and Naruto and sometimes bleach but I prefer to watch it in ENGLISH DUB. I'd rather know what the hell they are saying rather than reading english subtitles and hearing random crap. English dub voices aren't ******** they are just used to hearing subbed voices.



I agree that you should watch whatever version you want, but subs usually give you a better representation of what they're actually saying, so that's why a lot of people prefer subs. I watched attack on titan subbed then dubbed and the English script left out some of my favorite lines. from a person who started out by watching dubs, English voice actors are pretty terrible compared to the original, though there are always exceptions (I prefer inuyasha dubbed!!)


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I agree that you should watch whatever version you want, but subs usually give you a better representation of what they're actually saying, so that's why a lot of people prefer subs. I watched attack on titan subbed then dubbed and the English script left out some of my favorite lines. from a person who started out by watching dubs, English voice actors are pretty terrible compared to the original, though there are always exceptions (I prefer inuyasha dubbed!!)



I totally agree >.<

The only anime I prefer dubbed is Death Note


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't like dubbing for anything TBH, even TV programs and sht.
However, Black Butler is an eception, due to fact that why the *** would they be speaking Japanese in Victorian England?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 7, 2015)

its ok to "act Japanese", just do it right, and educate yourself.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

oh no don't make this into a subbed vs dubbed thread pls

also Nox your brother and his gf have a serious problem ////


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 7, 2015)

I probably was one at one point, but not anymore.


----------



## boujee (Nov 7, 2015)

I remember in like 7th or 8th grade, I got one of my friends into Hetalia. Couple days later she had all the character in her phone and all of their theme songs. She would constantly talk about Italy and Romanio. 
I don't consider her a weeb but it became like a instant obsession. I wasn't sure if I should feel good about it or bad.

omg she liked black butler too and I'm like nooooo


----------



## Tao (Nov 7, 2015)

I remember there was this one guy in high school who was a pretty big weeb. He's pretty much the only one I've personally come across (not counting the internet, because they're like rats on the internet. Bloody everywhere)



Spoiler:  Some examples of this kid, in a spoiler to stop clutter



One thing he used to do was to draw pictures of girls in the school in an anime art style in skimpy positions and revealing clothing. Now, to be fair, the pictures were really good, but this is a super f*cing creepy thing to do. He used to show them the pictures he drew of them and then get mad when they called him a weird pervert, apparently it being their fault they didn't appreciate softcore anime porn of themselves.



I remember when I gave him the benefit of the doubt and tried befriending him, which I almost immediately regretted. He asked what anime I liked to which I just said Naruto, Dragonaball and other generally 'mainstream' stuff I watched at the time because I liked it and I didn't care it was mainstream. He got so up on his high horse about all this 'real' anime he watched, how I wasn't really an anime fan because "Naruto doesn't count". He also got pretty self important around the fact that the only JRPG's I had played were Final Fantasy games and Kingdom Hearts, which again are apparently mainstream and don't count. Needless to say our friendship was short lived.



There was a time where I was on the bus going somewhere and he ended up getting on it. We exchanged pleasantries (because I was mostly forced to), but a group of people from our school got on the bus and started mocking him. We got off the bus and they followed him, so being 'Nice guy Tao' I thought it would be decent of me to walk with him (despite not liking him).

They forced him into a position where there was going to be a fight and I was ready to help him out (because this is bullying, and bullying just isn't right, even if he was a prick) and he just sort of like did that 'anime hero' thing of pushing me back like he was Goku or something and saying something along the lines of "I've got this". I swear to God, he started trying to do all these moves he saw in anime whilst shouting the names of these attacks (I didn't recognize them, it was just obviously anime inspired).  It was one of those moments where you just watch in disbelief and wonder "is this really happening?"

It was super embarrassing to watch and yes, he got his butt thoroughly kicked. Thankfully they left me alone.



He just totally glorified Japan. Anime was instantly better than Western Cartoons by default, Japanese movies were better by default, Japanese history was better by default, Japanese culture was better by default, Japanese people were better by default...Just such an annoying and arrogant A-hole.



I wouldn't say I've ever had the cringey Weeb phase (thankfully). I've always liked a lot of Japanese stuff and find a lot of it extremely interesting, but the same can be said for a few countries/cultures, including my own (appreciating your own culture disqualifies you from 'weeb' status by default). I've never really obsessed over it, it's always just been one of many other things I've found interesting.

I do want to go to Japan, but mostly because I think it would just be an interesting place to visit as well as to see how wrong my expectations about it are.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 7, 2015)

This thread subject reminded me of this funny comic panel. 


Spoiler: It mentions and NSFW Term so look at your own risk!











I think this comic is also where the meme "you uncultured swine" originated


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 7, 2015)

ohhhh my god, i knew this would turn into people calling each other weebs. well done. 

as a cosplayer and everything, i've met quite a few. i don't necessarily like or try to interact with them, but i'm fairly tolerant of their presence. hearing people scream 'kawaiiii!' and calling each other 'baka' sure is cringeworthy, but i just ignore them. 

also, yes, homestuck is sht. the implications of coolkid getting it on with cranky dude was such a terrible move on hussie's part, what happened to "feeling pretty friggin MATRIMONIAL all a sudden"??? this is infidelity, and needs to stop.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> This thread subject reminded me of this funny comic panel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It mentions and NSFW Term so look at your own risk!
> ...



lmao that's actually accurate

a weeb in my school keeps casually mentioning hentai. i swear one day i'm going to be done w/ his sht and punch him in the face


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I remember in like 7th or 8th grade, I got one of my friends into Hetalia. Couple days later she had all the character in her phone and all of their theme songs. She would constantly talk about Italy and Romanio.
> I don't consider her a weeb but it became like a instant obsession. I wasn't sure if I should feel good about it or bad.
> 
> omg she liked black butler too and I'm like nooooo



ugh black butler is so bad lol.

but yeah talking about weeb i remember when i was obsessed with like 90s vk stuff like malice mizer and **** ugh


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 7, 2015)

Honestly, I generally just hear the term weeaboo used as an insult and never for anything positive. I really, really don't like the term. It's not quite as bad, but it feels almost like calling disabled people the r word. (Not bothering to type it out since it is usually blocked on forum software nowadays.)

Yes, there are some obnoxious people who are big fans of Japan. Generally, the most obnoxious people have never actually been to Japan and make assumptions about Japan that may or may not be accurate. An example of this is assuming every Japanese person watches anime and knows all of your favorites. No, that's not true. There's plenty of Japanese people who don't watch anime. 

My problem with weeaboo is that people use it for the obnoxious people *and* the more reasonable people like me. They make me feel like I'm less of a person because of liking Japan.

I'm a big fan of Japan as a country. I went vacation there for a week and then I lived there for 3 years. There's some great things about it. I love the pop culture stuff and the food. I like how Japanese people are introverts like me, so strangers don't start up conversations with me in lines or while I'm buying stuff. I like how they are generally extremely polite; picking up trash after themselves, not blasting music loudly in public, apologizing if they bump into you accidentally, etc. Japan is super safe. You're not going to get robbed or shot. But Japan is also just like any other country. Meaning it's not perfect.

As much as I love Japan, here are the cons about it:
- Very high cost of living. An example: I paid about $50 for my electricity here in Atlanta last month. If I was still in Japan right now, using the same amount of power, I'd pay $150. It's worse when you have to run heat or A/C. Rent and land prices are stupidly expensive. Fruit is stupidly expensive. It keeps going.
- No work-life balance. It is not unusual for people to work 12-15 hours a day, 6 days a week. Using your vacation days that you earned is frowned upon. Yes, I am not joking. Your co-workers will give you a hard time if you take off of work too much.
- No green. This is mostly for Tokyo, but I saw very little green, as in plants, the time I lived there. You had to go out of your way to find it. I lived in a single family house, not attached to anything, and I had no yard. Seriously, not even a blade of grass. My house sat on concrete. This is not uncommon in Tokyo.
- Thin, leaky walls. The walls are super thin in Japan because of the construction style they have. Houses are VERY cold in the winter and it takes more electricity to keep it warm. You can hear everything through the walls. I'm a light sleeper, so every tiny noise woke me up. I could hear people just WALKING past my house and that would wake me up. That's insane. Normally you can't hear stuff that clearly (at least in American construction).
- The Japanese are generally xenophobic. I'm sorry, but if you aren't Japanese, the Japanese people will never completely respect or trust you and you will always be an outsider. That's how it is in a country that is over 97% one race.

Despite me listing all of those cons, I still love Japan. I would still live there if there wasn't the cost issues (again, it's expensive) and the visa issues (it's hard to permanently live in Japan legally if you're a foreigner). As an introvert and a fan of many Japanese things, I feel like I fit in there more than I do in the United States. But Japan also is NOT perfect. There's still certain things that the United States does better. I'm sure the same is true for other countries too - there's always going to be good sides and bad sides no matter which country it is.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

DJStarstryker (not quoting bc it's so long): I get what you mean. People sometimes call other people weeaboos as a joke, and I really dislike it because being a weeaboo is like not great at all, and being called one when you think you're not a weeaboo can be hurtful. I am guilty of kind of throwing the term around a bit too often, I guess, but yeah. ):


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

YES IT HURT VRY MCH

jk jk


----------



## tumut (Nov 7, 2015)

Weeaboos are ****ing precious. I love my weebs.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> DJStarstryker (not quoting bc it's so long): I get what you mean. People sometimes call other people weeaboos as a joke, and I really dislike it because being a weeaboo is like not great at all, and being called one when you think you're not a weeaboo can be hurtful. I am guilty of kind of throwing the term around a bit too often, I guess, but yeah. ):



I prefer the term otaku. That's the same term that Japanese people even used to describe people who are really into something. Doesn't even have to be anime-related to be an otaku either. Otaku used to have a negative connotation in Japan, but that's actually changing. Kinda like how the word nerd used to be looked at as negative, but now people call themselves that with pride.

The problem with weeaboo is it's too much like that white person + n word term. Weeaboo pretty much means "white person trying to be Japanese".


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 7, 2015)

I was borderline weeb back in 7th grade. Over the summer, I got really into this anime. I was so obsessed with it, that I was always talking about that anime and reading its manga. I feel so embarrassed looking back on it. At least it wasn't as bad as it could have been.


----------



## boujee (Nov 7, 2015)

Why would you compare being called a weeaboo to the r-slur?
They're not even close to be on the same level of being downgraded.
There's a difference between being obsessed and mentally disabled, like what


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 7, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> I prefer the term otaku. That's the same term that Japanese people even used to describe people who are really into something. Doesn't even have to be anime-related to be an otaku either. Otaku used to have a negative connotation in Japan, but that's actually changing. Kinda like how the word nerd used to be looked at as negative, but now people call themselves that with pride.
> 
> The problem with weeaboo is it's too much like that white person + n word term. Weeaboo pretty much means "white person trying to be Japanese".



Wait.........what n word are you referring to rn


----------



## PeeBraiin (Nov 7, 2015)

Dude my weeb phase was so embarrassing but at least I didn't wear a naruto headband and do the naruto run everywhere


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh jeez

It's happening again


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> I prefer the term otaku. That's the same term that Japanese people even used to describe people who are really into something. Doesn't even have to be anime-related to be an otaku either. Otaku used to have a negative connotation in Japan, but that's actually changing. Kinda like how the word nerd used to be looked at as negative, but now people call themselves that with pride.
> 
> The problem with weeaboo is it's too much like that white person + n word term. Weeaboo pretty much means "white person trying to be Japanese".



wait what
otaku is really bad too imo
and i don't get that last part

but ye weeaboo p much means non-japanese person trying, wishing (like in a rly bad way) or pretending to be japanese


----------



## boujee (Nov 7, 2015)

Or trans-racial 
That's being thrown around now


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Or trans-racial
> That's being thrown around now



what, you mean like a thing to call other people who "try to be another race"?


----------



## Amichann (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> DJStarstryker (not quoting bc it's so long): I get what you mean. People sometimes call other people weeaboos as a joke, and I really dislike it because being a weeaboo is like not great at all, and being called one when you think you're not a weeaboo can be hurtful. I am guilty of kind of throwing the term around a bit too often, I guess, but yeah. ):



Yea the term weeaboo is pretty negative, but I do have to say some people need to learn self control. SCREAMING about something being "kawaii desu ne!!" is so unnecessary and they need to learn how to chill.

I'm in a beginner Japanese level class at my college right now after taking Japanese for 2 years because there wasn't any higher levels and there are so many people who waltzed into that class thinking they knew so much Japanese when they haven't even learned how to read hiragana or katakana. So many of them base their knowledge only on anime they've seen or manag they've read, it is so sad--they need to chill out lol.
One can like anime and manga without disrupting others as well as giving off second hand embarrassment to those who also like anime lol.


----------



## boujee (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> what, you mean like a thing to call other people who "try to be another race"?




Yeah!
I've seen a few people on tumblr who are saying they feel as though they should be this race all along
If a weeaboo is a non-Japanese person trying to be Japanese then they'll definitely use that term 
It's something to cringe about


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Yeah!
> I've seen a few people on tumblr who are saying they feel as though they should be this race all along
> If a weeaboo is a non-Japanese person trying to be Japanese then they'll definitely use that term
> It's something to cringe about



oh
trans-racial is like really racist tho ;;
don't want to get into that discussion maybe because uhH yeah don't wanna get the thread locked but yeah
it's definitely something to cringe about


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 7, 2015)

I've never been one, but have seen them from afar/on the internet.

The problem I have with weeaboos is that they're picking and choosing from the culture. Weeaboos pretend/want/show so much interest in what they think is Japanese culture, where in reality they have no idea and will not ever know what it's like to be an actual Japanese person. They don't need to go through the racism, historical struggles, strict family and business culture, etc. It's definitely cultural appropriation to some extent, even though many don't recognize it because e.g. they're not dressing up as geishas for Halloween.

That's not to say that everyone who likes Japanese things are weeaboos... but people can usually tell if you are based on how you talk about it.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 7, 2015)

I think the word weeaboo is sometimes used too much and too lightly at times. My friends tend to joke around and call me a weeaboo a lot and I know they don't mean it, but sometimes I am afraid to tell people I'm interested in Japanese culture and Japanese language in case they immediately assume that about me. Admittedly, yes, I learned about Japan because of anime, but that's because it's a part of Japanese pop culture. There was probably a time in my life where I was a weeaboo, and I said "kawaii" a bit but probably nothing too bad, but then again, I was like 10/11 years old, so I didn't really understand, but with education and actually learning more about Japan itself I slipped out of that. I do actually really enjoy studying Japanese language, I think it's very beautiful and I love learning about the country and the culture, probably because it's so different to Western society and where I'm from so of course it intrigues me. I actually help run Japanese Club at a school and I teach the students about different aspects of Japanese culture, there's actually quite a lot of people who come along to the club. Sometimes we do watch anime, but sometimes we watch documentaries about the culture and we make Japanese food and learn about origami and things like that, so I try to mix it up a bit and show that there is more to Japan than just anime and manga, which is what a lot of weeaboos assume. 

Really, I think it's embarrassing to know that there are adult weeaboos out there, who should really know better. I suppose it's more "excusable" when you're a kid because you still have time to mature and learn but... If you're an adult weeaboo then you just need to grow up asap. It's disrespectful. I mean I always find it agitating when I see people screaming about how amazing Britain is and how everyone is posh and drinks tea and they wish they lived in Britain. Maybe that happens to a lesser extent than with Japan but it's still annoying so I understand why it's also agitating to Japanese people. It's just ignorance really :\


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> [opens profile]
> "Hiya~!
> I'm Lani, and I love basically everything about Japan. (Apart from the food *shudders*) I enjoy, art, reading, writing and other crap ^.^
> Oh, and I'm weird. XD"
> ...



I actually laughed out loud at this...god bless.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 7, 2015)

wow another weeb thread smh
haven't weeabeen thru enough XDDDD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 7, 2015)

weebs say that japan is the best country cuz of anime, yet they've never been to japan and they don't know **** about it other than  anime and manga.

That one weeb I was talking to felt that way, and she didn't even know what mt.fuji was. ugh


----------



## Dim (Nov 7, 2015)

Javocado said:


> wow another weeb thread smh
> haven't weeabeen thru enough XDDDD



Hahahaha xDDDDDD


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 7, 2015)

I've totally called myself a _weebadoo nerd_ before, but only as a joke.
I don't really care much for anime anymore, might read a manga every once in a while. I wanted to learn the language, but then had no motivation to pursue it... maybe someday. I do like many things to come from the country, most of my favorite artists and groups anymore are Japanese. and video games being my biggest and primary interest, yeah. 
I know Japan is far from perfect, and to idolize it because of anime, manga, video games, or whatever else is really stupid.  

I have never seen a person I'd say is a weeaboo irl, only read stories about 'em on the internet. which aren't always 100% believable, and are probably not all true, but I sure have gotten the basic idea.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> I actually laughed out loud at this...god bless.



Lmao 

Check out his profile then xD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 7, 2015)

I didn't even know what weeaboos were until people started using the term on this site lol 
I've never met a "weeaboo" in person but idk I get annoyed by everyone so they'd probably annoy me as well


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Lmao
> 
> Check out his profile then xD



y u still salty


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> y u still salty



Still pissed at chu c:


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 7, 2015)

I KNEW WEEBS WERE TROUBLE WHEN THEY WALKED IN OOOO,
SO SHAME ON ANIME AND MANGA NOW

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Celes (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't mind people who love Japanese culture. Its annoying when people mix Japanese and English together though. :/


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I didn't even know what weeaboos were until people started using the term on this site lol
> I've never met a "weeaboo" in person but idk I get annoyed by everyone so they'd probably annoy me as well


well, it's nice that you've never had to meet one irl lol




L CocoaBean said:


> Still pissed at chu c:



oh noes such edge.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> well, it's nice that you've never had to meet one irl lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noes?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 7, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Still pissed at chu c:



I know you're young, but I'll just tell you :3 People probably call you a weeaboo because your whole profile is filled with Japanese that you can't really understand yourself, and even though your profile says you love Japan you say you hate the food. Honestly, food is a very important part of every culture so you if you say something like "Japanese food -shudders-" that is going to be taken offensively. It's way different to say that you don't like a certain dish or ingredient. If you don't want to be called/mistaken for a weeaboo, then change these things/don't put it on the internet!


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> I know you're young, but I'll just tell you :3 People probably call you a weeaboo because your whole profile is filled with Japanese that you can't really understand yourself, and even though your profile says you love Japan you say you hate the food. Honestly, food is a very important part of every culture so you if you say something like "Japanese food -shudders-" that is going to be taken offensively. It's way different to say that you don't like a certain dish or ingredient. If you don't want to be called/mistaken for a weeaboo, then change these things/don't put it on the internet!



Young, eh?
And I do understand it :/


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 7, 2015)

coco if  u wanna fight slide into their/mine pms instead ok you're going way off topic when you're trying to fight in this thread smh


----------



## KoalaKitty (Nov 7, 2015)

I used to be one. But now I'm more of a 'person who likes Japan, but doesn't think they're the most amazing person on earth just because they apparently know everything about Japan, when they really don't'.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 7, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> coco if  u wanna fight slide into their/mine pms instead ok you're going way off topic when you're trying to fight in this thread smh



I wasn't the one who brought it up again but whatever 

-disappears into the distance-


----------



## Heyden (Nov 7, 2015)

EpicRainbow said:


> I don't mind people who love Japanese culture. Its annoying when people mix Japanese and English together though. :/



anata wa BULLY desu!!! :''((


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 7, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> anata wa BULLY desu!!! :''((



take out the "wa", then it sounds more natural.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 7, 2015)

weeaboos still provide a good laugh


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 8, 2015)

There's this weeb that hangs around my friend all the time. During our lunch break, all she will do is watch anime cracks. For a hour.  She doesnt wear headphones or anything either,  she has them blasting! She constantly leaves her trash on the floor and I've been yelled at by the janitors for it. The most annoying thing she does though is constantly compare stuff to anime, creepypasta or pewdiepie/cry. It doesnt matter what it is! I could be talking about a clothing store my friend and I like and the weeb would be like "OMG, that reminds me of *insert Naruto or any other fandom infested with weebs character here*

She's in denial about being a weeaboo too.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 8, 2015)

Okay, I know a kid who wants to go to Japan and get a Japanese citizenship when he's older simply because he likes anime. Also, he self-taught himself Kanji on the Internet. Also, he's only watched anime for 2-3 months and comes to me for recommendations. However, he doesn't even listen to me when I give them to him, saying, "I want to find the anime myself instead of getting recommendations from others." I call him a weeaboo all the time and I'm pretty sure he doesn't know what it means because he says he takes pride in being on :/


----------



## kittyx (Nov 8, 2015)

I personally don't see the issue with them, like yeah they are annoying but it's something they enjoy, and *most* of them have good intentions with it. Like they truly do take interest in Japan and its culture but they don't know how to get into it any other way and think anime is how you do it. My sister is a huge weeb, like really bad, but getting so attached to anime and whatnot really helped her cope with her depression so I think it's great. Weird, but great for her. So I dunno. I have a lot of personal interaction with weebs so maybe I am too understanding lmao.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

https://foxular.net/weeabootest/

Who wants to take da weeaboo test


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> https://foxular.net/weeabootest/
> 
> Who wants to take da weeaboo test



I got 15

"10 - 19 - You like SOME Japanese things but, still not a weeaboo."

What did you get, L CocoaBean?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> I got 15
> 
> "10 - 19 - You like SOME Japanese things but, still not a weeaboo."
> 
> What did you get, L CocoaBean?



I'll take it now :3


----------



## himeki (Nov 8, 2015)

I scored 23 of 101 points on the The Weeaboo Quiz!
My quiz results: At this stage you probably still hate weeaboos. Good news- you're not one.

please

Let's see yours, L CocoaBean


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

I got the same as Len (10-19)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 8, 2015)

i got 22. so im not a weeaboo. but i wanna legally change my name to japanese and migrate there.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 8, 2015)

You scored 5 of 101 points on The Weeaboo Quiz.
Your quiz results: You probably hate Japan. You're not a weeaboo at all, not even close.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok, so I got 18. :3


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

well, that quiz might not be the most accurate ever :>


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

Let's find another!! xD


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

http://www.helloquizzy.com/tests/the-anime-fan-otaku-or-weeaboo-test

i got pretty high on this one because it's centered around anime.........,
it's not a great quiz, especially since you couldn't choose that you didn't even cry once when you watched angel beats!!!! (jk obviously)


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

lmao i'm dumb - where's the actual test?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

13 out of 101. I'm not a weeaboob.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> http://www.helloquizzy.com/tests/the-anime-fan-otaku-or-weeaboo-test
> 
> i got pretty high on this one because it's centered around anime.........,
> it's not a great quiz, especially since you couldn't choose that you didn't even cry once when you watched angel beats!!!! (jk obviously)
> View attachment 155563


 I got the simple fan aha


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> lmao i'm dumb - where's the actual test?



in the linkkkkk


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> in the linkkkkk



I clicked it and there's no test ;-;

It just tells you the definitions and to rate the test


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I clicked it and there's no test ;-;
> 
> It just tells you the definitions and to rate the test



click "HAJIMARU YO!" ;;


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I clicked it and there's no test ;-;
> 
> It just tells you the definitions and to rate the test



it worked for me.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

So I took this quiz:
http://www.quiztron.com/quiz.asp

But like there's no in between answers? You either frigging love anime or you frigging hate it. Either way, I got no weeaboo. You guys can check it out.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> So I took this quiz:
> http://www.quiztron.com/quiz.asp
> 
> But like there's no in between answers? You either frigging love anime or you frigging hate it. Either way, I got no weeaboo. You guys can check it out.



that link just leads to the most liked quizzes page

- - - Post Merge - - -

did you mean this one?
http://www.quiztron.com/tests/weeaboo_quiz_247933.htm


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> click "HAJIMARU YO!" ;;



I'm clicking it and nothing is happening omfggggg y


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I'm clicking it and nothing is happening omfggggg y



It's working for me. I don't see the issue?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> It's working for me. I don't see the issue?



The link won't work for some reason ugh


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> that link just leads to the most liked quizzes page
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ah, yes, yes. That one. I copied the link on the result page. I'm sucha baka!!!


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Ah, yes, yes. That one. I copied the link on the result page. I'm sucha baka!!!



I did it and got this:
"You aren't a Weeaboo!

Congrats! You haven't taken your love for japan to far! No need to fear, you can keep reading manga and watching anime now."

idk what i was supposed to do on the question with "what anime have you seen of these" since i had seen many but yyyyy ee


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> The link won't work for some reason ugh



you could just google it or face the fact it won't work lol


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Ah, yes, yes. That one. I copied the link on the result page. I'm sucha baka!!!



I did it and got this:
"You aren't a Weeaboo!

Congrats! You haven't taken your love for japan to far! No need to fear, you can keep reading manga and watching anime now."

idk what i was supposed to do on the question with "what anime have you seen of these" since i had seen many but yyyyy ee


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> The link won't work for some reason ugh



you could just google it or face the fact it won't work lol


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

You aren't a Weeaboo!

Congrats! You haven't taken your love for japan to far! No need to fear, you can keep reading manga and watching anime now.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

https://uquiz.com/Nr18o8/
did this test and

"You are an otaku!
You are an absolute fan of anime! Instead of being annoying with your fandom, you share and respect your views, without causing anguish for others."

why is this a thing
i answered super casually
i didn't do anything wrong
what did i do to deserve this


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

I got 50% fan, 70% otaku, and 37% weeb total on the quiz that doesn't work for Cocoa. I know too many animes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> https://uquiz.com/Nr18o8/
> did this test and
> 
> "You are an otaku!
> ...



That's how I feel about "The anime fan, otaku, or weeaboo test ." I was so casual.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

Got my results!

You are an otaku!

You are an absolute fan of anime! Instead of being annoying with your fandom, you share and respect your views, without causing anguish for others.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I got 50% fan, 70% otaku, and 37% weeb total on the quiz that doesn't work for Cocoa. I know too many animes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



the people who made the tests probably think that "otaku" is a honoring term and means being cool and respectful but still a big fan or something smh..... ;;;;;;;;;
honestly, in my opinion,  people who call themselves otaku are all gross weebs (or they think it means "fan of anime", which it kind of doesn't since it has some really bad connotations.....)


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

None of these posts are showing wtf


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> the people who made the tests probably think that "otaku" is a honoring term and means being cool and respectful but still a big fan or something smh..... ;;;;;;;;;
> honestly, in my opinion,  people who call themselves otaku are all gross weebs (or they think it means "fan of anime", which it kind of doesn't since it has some really bad connotations.....)



I dislike that they think that because you know anime, you are obsessed with it. I was at some point when I was younger, but I hardly watch more than one or two anime series a year at this point. I wouldn't want to be known as an "otaku" because I am a casual watcher, not an obsessed one. However, there are people who honor that term and are glad to be called one.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

Eh, I think my results are kiinda accurate


----------



## milkyi (Nov 8, 2015)

In fourth grade, when I was 10, I used to pretend I was Hatsune Miku while my friend was Luka Megurine smh. -________- Yep, I used to be a weeb back then, lmao. Atleast I'm no longer a weeb. Also back then I used to say random japanese words.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> In fourth grade, when I was 10, I used to pretend I was Hatsune Miku while my friend was Luka Megurine smh. -________- Yep, I used to be a weeb back then, lmao. Atleast I'm no longer a weeb. Also back then I used to say random japanese words.



I speak Japanese a bit in my house, but that's only because we're learning it xD


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I speak Japanese a bit in my house, but that's only because we're learning it xD



Why dont you try more Japanese foods then and respect their culture? :c


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> In fourth grade, when I was 10, I used to pretend I was Hatsune Miku while my friend was Luka Megurine smh. -________- Yep, I used to be a weeb back then, lmao. Atleast I'm no longer a weeb. Also back then I used to say random japanese words.



yyeah, that's kind of weeb-like ;; good that u aren't a weeb anymore )x



L CocoaBean said:


> I speak Japanese a bit in my house, but that's only because we're learning it xD



who is "we"? are you learning japanese with your parents or something??


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Why dont you try more Japanese foods then and respect their culture? :c



I don't like it :/ , and how is saying "I don't love Japanese food" being disrespectful?

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> yyeah, that's kind of weeb-like ;; good that u aren't a weeb anymore )x
> 
> 
> 
> who is "we"? are you learning japanese with your parents or something??


My Dad :3


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I don't like it :/ , and how is saying "I don't love Japanese food" being disrespectful?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



There are many types of Japanese dishes. You mean to tell me you dislike _all_ types of Japanese food?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Why dont you try more Japanese foods then and respect their culture? :c



Japanese food probably isn't the entirety of Japanese culture and disliking it doesn't make you disrespectful lol
it also doesn't have much correlation to speaking the language.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I don't like it :/ , and how is saying "I don't love Japanese food" being disrespectful?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



that's kinda cool, lol


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> There are many types of Japanese dishes. You mean to tell me you dislike _all_ types of Japanese food?



Well...I like plain rice and ramen...? :3

tbh I dislike food in general

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> that's kinda cool, lol



xD Thanks I guess


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Well...I like plain rice and ramen...? :3
> 
> tbh I dislike food in general



This hurt my soul. How can anyone dislike plain rice......I can't live a life like that :s 
Then again, I'm Spanish so rice is very present in our dishes, haha. I dislike seafood, so sushi isn't something I eat a lot.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> This hurt my soul. How can anyone dislike plain rice......I can't live a life like that :s
> Then again, I'm Spanish so rice is very present in our dishes, haha. I dislike seafood, so sushi isn't something I eat a lot.


No haha i said i like those foods xD


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 8, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> Japanese food probably isn't the entirety of Japanese culture and disliking it doesn't make you disrespectful lol
> it also doesn't have much correlation to speaking the language.



Food and culture are actually very important to each other, especially in Asian countries with many food-centered traditions and celebrations.
I brought this up because their profile says they love Japan "(apart from the food -shudders-)", and now they say they're even learning the language. There is no excuse for completely wiping out an intrinsic part of their culture.




L CocoaBean said:


> Well...I like plain rice and ramen...? :3


Go and try more Japanese foods then! It's way more than just sushi. Like I said before, what you have written on your profile is very disrespectful (and yes, you're young because you're a decade younger than me)


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> No haha i said i like those foods xD



Ah, well good for you! Ignore me.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Ah, well good for you! Ignore me.



ahah please don't die on me


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Food and culture are actually very important to each other, especially in Asian countries with many food-centered traditions and celebrations.
> I brought this up because their profile says they love Japan "(apart from the food -shudders-)", and now they say they're even learning the language. There is no excuse for completely wiping out an intrinsic part of their culture.
> 
> 
> ...



it's not going to be everybody's taste? if they want to speak Japanese and 'respect' the majority of the culture who's stopping them? the food police?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Food and culture are actually very important to each other, especially in Asian countries with many food-centered traditions and celebrations.
> I brought this up because their profile says they love Japan "(apart from the food -shudders-)", and now they say they're even learning the language. There is no excuse for completely wiping out an intrinsic part of their culture.
> 
> 
> ...



I hate food in general so does that mean I'm being rude to every person alive or something xD

and how old are you?


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

can everyone stop these wars on food and the edginess and start talking about weebs again pls


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> can everyone stop these wars on food and the edginess and start talking about weebs again pls



it would be funny if real wars started because of food


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> it would be funny if real wars started because of food



maybe real wars have started because of food
ww3 might start because of pocky


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 8, 2015)

I remember the days when "weeaboo stories" existed on Tumblr. Tis, it is long gone now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> maybe real wars have started because of food
> ww3 might start because of pocky



And ramune


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> maybe real wars have started because of food
> ww3 might start because of pocky



people would fight with pocky
uk would have to fight with Mikado smh


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I hate food in general so does that mean I'm being rude to every person alive or something xD
> 
> and how old are you?



doesn't mean you have to have that on your profile :c I mean I'm just telling you why people would call you a weeaboo. Your profile doesn't say you hate all food, so anyone could take it like you shudder at Japanese food/are putting it down. Think about if someone moved to the UK and said "wow I'm living here now I love it, but I refuse to eat any of the food because my home country's food is better than this disgusting stuff" (I know you didn't mean it that way, but before you explained that's what just reading it made me think).

I'm an Asian in my 20s who's pretty passionate against the fetishizing/appropriation/objectification of visible minorities (weeaboos do this)


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> doesn't mean you have to have that on your profile :c I mean I'm just telling you why people would call you a weeaboo. Your profile doesn't say you hate all food, so anyone could take it like you shudder at Japanese food/are putting it down. Think about if someone moved to the UK and said "wow I'm living here now I love it, but I refuse to eat any of the food because my home country's food is better than this disgusting stuff" (I know you didn't mean it that way, but before you explained that's what just reading it made me think).
> 
> I'm an Asian in my 20s who's pretty passionate against the fetishizing/appropriation/objectification of visible minorities (weeaboos do this)



I would't even care but whatever

If it offends you then sorry?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 8, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> doesn't mean you have to have that on your profile :c I mean I'm just telling you why people would call you a weeaboo. Your profile doesn't say you hate all food, so anyone could take it like you shudder at Japanese food/are putting it down. Think about if someone moved to the UK and said "wow I'm living here now I love it, but I refuse to eat any of the food because my home country's food is better than this disgusting stuff" (I know you didn't mean it that way, but before you explained that's what just reading it made me think).
> 
> I'm an Asian in my 20s who's pretty passionate against the fetishizing/appropriation/objectification of visible minorities (weeaboos do this)



sorry if disliking certain foods is fetishizing/appropriation/objectification lol


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> sorry if disliking certain foods is fetishizing/appropriation/objectification lol



lmaoo thank you xD


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm not a weeaboo since I'm not obsessed with Japanese culture but I _do_ like to watch a lot of anime and I like to learn about Japan. Like, you won't see me wearing a kimono, though, but you will find me either watching anime or talking about anime and Japanese stuff with friends.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah this video is kinda weird (especially at the end) but i love it xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFQQALduhzA


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 8, 2015)

They remind me of a terrible time in my youth, and make me feel better about myself now.


----------



## glow (Nov 8, 2015)

weaboos aren't just annoying in my opinion, they are usually horribly disrespectful, and I'm not even Japanese. this girl I used to know of would actually end half her sentences with desu and try to speak Japanese. even knowing virtually none of it I could tell it was botched. she'd do projects about Japan whenever she could and acted like she knew everything about it, despite never going. she'd also cosplay at school (arts school, so it wasn't THAT uncommon to see people dress up, but still) but the worst part is sHE WOULD ACT LIKE WHOEVER SHE WAS COSPLAYING.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 8, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I would't even care but whatever
> 
> If it offends you then sorry?





pumpkins said:


> sorry if disliking certain foods is fetishizing/appropriation/objectification lol




...i didn't even say that?  This is a thread to discuss weeaboos, isn't it?  L Cocoabean said she was accused of being one, and when lencurryboy pointed out her profile I explain why people would think that and why it could've been taken as disrespectful.  I even said that it's fine after she clarified. 

if this is just a thread for joking around then put it in the Basement.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 8, 2015)

ok whatever 

i aint a weebaboo

the end 

bye


----------



## riummi (Nov 8, 2015)

its sad that when once someone says they like anime, everyone expects them to be a weeb 
 I do find weebs annoying in general - only if they talk with broken japanese and end with "desu-ne~" and the like
I (hopefully) am not a weeaboo lol: japanese culture is nice but i basically only like the food the most, i watch anime but i dont think im crazy obsessed and stuff xD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 8, 2015)

i loooooooooooooove japanese food, it is superior to every other country's food.

日本食がチョー優勢だぜ！


----------



## earthquake (Nov 8, 2015)

used to be one. been anime free for one year, cannot watch even one episode because i will 100% guaranteed get addicted again and not do any work.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i loooooooooooooove japanese food, it is superior to every other country's food.
> 
> 日本食がチョー優勢だぜ！



this japanese isnt even grammatically correct.......


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 8, 2015)

The best thing about weebs is when they actually come here to live in Japan, realize it isn't magical anime fun land, and go home crying.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 8, 2015)

duck said:


> used to be one. been anime free for one year, cannot watch even one episode because i will 100% guaranteed get addicted again and not do any work.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



then what's the grammatically correct way? hm?


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 8, 2015)

oh my god i almost regret this thread please dont weeb-fight


----------



## Beardo (Nov 8, 2015)

weeaboo fight!

brb gotta go get my katana collection


----------



## eggs (Nov 8, 2015)

ignoring the weeb fight above, i was a weeaboo when i was like, what, twelve? soon enough, i grew out of that phase, like most people tend to do.
i don't think too much about weeaboos because 90% of the time, they're just kids.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lencurryboy said:


> oh my god i almost regret this thread please dont weeb-fight



i don't know what you expected from starting a thread based on making fun of certain people that frequently visit these forums.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 8, 2015)

m3ow_ said:


> she'd also cosplay at school (arts school, so it wasn't THAT uncommon to see people dress up, but still) but the worst part is sHE WOULD ACT LIKE WHOEVER SHE WAS COSPLAYING.



WOW, SHE DID WHAT A LOT OF PEOPLE DO WHILE COSPLAYING, WHAT A NIGHTMARE.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 8, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> WOW, SHE DID WHAT A LOT OF PEOPLE DO WHILE COSPLAYING, WHAT A NIGHTMARE.



In school

.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 8, 2015)

piichinu said:


> In school
> 
> .



I know, and unless they were intentionally disrupting things, I see nothing wrong.


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 8, 2015)

I like a lot of cultures because I find some fascinating but I'm not obsessed with it @-@


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 8, 2015)

hey guys u shud all go on /r/weabootales


----------



## MayorBambie (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that I used to be a weeaboo, lmao. Looking back, I was really stupid and probably annoyed the cr*p out of people.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 9, 2015)

wtf is a weabo


----------



## Contessa (Nov 9, 2015)

kayleee said:


> wtf is a weabo



people who like to sin.


----------



## gem83 (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow is it even possible to make a thread without people starting fights jfc

Anyway, I don't mind if people like to watch anime and cosplay and read manga and stuff, but like, those annoying girls who screech all the time and scream "KAWAIIIIII" in super high pitched voices and always type like :nosebleed: on pictures of hot guys and s**t are just so cringey


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 9, 2015)

gem83 said:


> Wow is it even possible to make a thread without people starting fights jfc
> 
> Anyway, I don't mind if people like to watch anime and cosplay and read manga and stuff, but like, those annoying girls who screech all the time and scream "KAWAIIIIII" in super high pitched voices and always type like :nosebleed: on pictures of hot guys and s**t are just so cringey



oh my god do people actually write :nosebleed: i'm going to scream and go cringe for 40 minutes


----------



## tae (Nov 9, 2015)

i think ur a weeb.


----------



## gem83 (Nov 9, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> oh my god do people actually write :nosebleed: i'm going to scream and go cringe for 40 minutes



Maybe it was just during my short time on deviantart but yes, they do. It's so terrible goD whY


----------



## Tease (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't get it. I mean, I love anime to death - I watch it all the time, but it's just like watching any other kind of show for me. I just prefer to watch anime. The Japanese culture is amazing, but so is the Korean and Indian, so when people get /that/ obsessed with it and go IODSAKDOA SENPAI IS SO KAWAII MINA!!!11 or something then I'm just like.. o..


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 9, 2015)

I've never come across any, but I hope I don't. If I did come across any, I would probably cringe a lot. Like, anime doesn't teach you all there is to know about Japanese culture... For most of them that's not even what they're about.

Then again, I don't really know anything about Japanese culture or anything, so I don't think I'd be able to tell the difference between someone who really does know about Japanese culture and someone who 'learnt it all' from watching anime. .-.


----------



## CartersRain (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 9, 2015)

Hasn't it been confirmed that anime doesn't even use the proper Japanese dialogue? Like, the way anime uses the Japanese language is different from the proper way of speaking Japanese.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 9, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> Hasn't it been confirmed that anime doesn't even use the proper Japanese dialogue? Like, the way anime uses the Japanese language is different from the proper way of speaking Japanese.



Usually, Depends on the anime


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 9, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Usually, Depends on the anime



I was told that most slice of life anime has more correct Japanese than say, a fantasy anime. Is that correct or is that statement too general?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 9, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I was told that most slice of life anime has more correct Japanese than say, a fantasy anime. Is that correct or is that statement too general?



Usually, anime's like Naruto and Bleach have really bad Japanese, but a more serious anime would most likely have more correct Japanese. It also depends on the characters and their personalities.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2015)

Bump because I love this thread


----------



## Beardo (Nov 10, 2015)

Contessa said:


> people who like to sin.



Pretty much this


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2015)

So what exactly makes someone a weeaboo :3


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 10, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> So what exactly makes someone a weeaboo :3



it can mean different things to different people i guess
basically people who are obnoxious, "loves japan!!!!!", uses japanese words in english sentences, thinks everything about japan is cool(er) etc. disrespectful or overly excited (and sometimes appropriating) about their culture


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 10, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> it can mean different things to different people i guess
> basically people who are obnoxious, "loves japan!!!!!", uses japanese words in english sentences, thinks everything about japan is cool(er) etc. disrespectful or overly excited (and sometimes appropriating) about their culture



Noice


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

kill it with fire. especially the creepy ones. 

though, i once got to the point where i watched too much anime i forgot the english words to some things haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

for more educational purposes i would say a weeaboo is someone who not only enjoys japanese culture and things, but takes it to another level and basically fetishizes/appropriates the culture in a way that is disrespectful, obnoxious, and sometimes downright creepy.


----------



## xianli (Nov 10, 2015)

i watch a load of anime + read manga [i love the more dark + gory artwork woahh]
but i wouldn't count myself as a weaboo ?

like, it would be nice to go to japan, i like the food - but i have literally no idea what the culture is like there or anything. it would be a really exciting family trip, i guess <3 omg it is so cringey when people say random japanese words in the middle of english conversations [minus ironic usage].

and in conventions, i haven't run into any 'offensive' weaboos, although a lot of people i met in cons did warn me about weaboos lmao. [some person sat on their hetalia flag because the floor was dirty, and a group of weaboos started having a go at her for doing that, saying that they were disrespecting the character + culture or smth, one of many stories ehh]

and i watch loads of tv shows from uk/us !! i love sytycd haha


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

japan is so sugoi desu.

i dont see a problem with using japanese words in english sentences, unless it's something serious


----------



## Llust (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> japan is so sugoi desu.
> 
> i dont see a problem with using japanese words in english sentences, unless it's something serious



its just annoying when people who know little to no japanese try mixing them and think theyre all that yet they all they do is try learning japanese from anime. theyre two completely different languages that arent meant to be mixed- like theres this person i know who'd say 'noo youll be a baka if you do that' and when you translate it either way, its not even proper grammar and doesnt make sense. shes basically saying 'youll be a idiot/stupid' which as i already mentioned, isnt proper grammar and just sounds stupid. thats just my opinion


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

mimihime said:


> its just annoying when people who know little to no japanese try mixing them and think theyre all that yet they all they do is try learning japanese from anime. theyre two completely different languages that arent meant to be mixed- like theres this person i know who'd say 'noo youll be a baka if you do that' and when you translate it either way, its not even proper grammar and doesnt make sense. shes basically saying 'youll be a idiot/stupid' which as i already mentioned, isnt proper grammar and just sounds stupid. thats just my opinion



who cares lmao


----------



## emolga (Nov 10, 2015)

(there's quite of a few of em here, haha)

but yeah, i remember being called a weeaboo back in fifth grade. just so people know, it's not a compliment, it's an insult. so don't declare yourself a weeaboo and think it's some kind of cool status or something.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2015)

emolga said:


> (there's quite of a few of em here, haha)
> 
> but yeah, i remember being called a weeaboo back in fifth grade. just so people know, it's not a compliment, it's an insult. so don't declare yourself a weeaboo and think it's some kind of cool status or something.



I find it hilarious when people declare "I'm not a weeaboo! I'm an otaku!" 

Both are bad.


----------



## emolga (Nov 10, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> So what exactly makes someone a weeaboo :3



i think of them as people who claim they love japan but really don't give a rat's ass about it other than anime, try to incorporate anime into their daily life and wear wrist bands and stuff with really well-known anime. i also commonly see them use the emoticons XD, :3, owo, >w<, etc


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a friend and she claims to be an otaku but she's not annoying at all. lol, she just loves anime


----------



## emolga (Nov 10, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I find it hilarious when people declare "I'm not a weeaboo! I'm an otaku!"
> 
> Both are bad.



yeah, also otaku is considered a negative term so there's that as well

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I have a friend and she claims to be an otaku but she's not annoying at all. lol, she just loves anime



not all otakus or people who say they're otakus are necessarily bad, they just get grouped into a big clump and people kind of think of the stereotypical ones as all of them


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> who cares lmao



Japanese people


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 10, 2015)

Nihon is so sugoi, guys! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> japan is so sugoi desu.
> 
> i dont see a problem with using japanese words in english sentences, unless it's something serious



Nah, but I'm actually curious: What is considered "serious"?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Japanese people



Japanese people use English words too, but I don't care.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Japanese people use English words too, but I don't care.



Japanese people are a minority. English is a universal language because of colonisation and history (i.e. white people expect others to know English). It's like how it's OK for an Asian to wear a business suit, but NOT ok for people to wear Geisha outfits as a Halloween costume.

http://mycultureisnotatrend.tumblr.com/post/781005138/on-reverse-cultural-appropriation


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Japanese people use English words too, but I don't care.



I can tell you when Japanese people (especially those who know I speak Japanese or were already speaking in Japanese to me) start randomly throwing in English in our conversation, it's super annoying.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Japanese people are a minority. English is a universal language because of colonisation and history (i.e. white people expect others to know English). It's like how it's OK for an Asian to wear a business suit, but NOT ok for people to wear Geisha outfits as a Halloween costume.
> 
> http://mycultureisnotatrend.tumblr.com/post/781005138/on-reverse-cultural-appropriation



Ok but you're not even Japanese so....

In Japan, they don't have that kind of society where OO THATS RACIST THIS IS RACIST EVERYTHINGS RACIST

Hearing from actual Japanese people, they wouldn't be offended by that. Remember Avril Lavigne's Hello Kitty MV? Yeah, a lot of westerners found that offensive, but guess what, hearing from Japanese people in Japan, they didn't get offended at all.

So I think you're spouting nonsense at this point. (;

- - - Post Merge - - -



mirukushake said:


> I can tell you when Japanese people (especially those who know I speak Japanese or were already speaking in Japanese to me) start randomly throwing in English in our conversation, it's super annoying.



Ok but that's your problem.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Ok but you're not even Japanese so....
> 
> In Japan, they don't have that kind of society where OO THATS RACIST THIS IS RACIST EVERYTHINGS RACIST
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure every minority group feels uncomfortable when their culture is appropriated... black people are uncomfortable with others wearing their natural hairstyles, native americans are uncomfortable when people wear headdresses...

As a Chinese person, I am EXTREMELY uncomfortable when random people call out "Ni hao" to me (especially when they don't even know I'm Chinese or speak it- I don't speak mandarin).
How come when I speak my language, others tell me to stop speaking "ching chong" and learn English, but they can throw out "Ni hao"s to every Asian they see?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> I'm pretty sure every minority group feels uncomfortable when their culture is appropriated... black people are uncomfortable with others wearing their natural hairstyles, native americans are uncomfortable when people wear headdresses...
> 
> As a Chinese person, I am EXTREMELY uncomfortable when random people call out "Ni hao" to me (especially when they don't even know I'm Chinese or speak it- I don't speak mandarin).
> How come when I speak my language, others tell me to stop speaking "ching chong" and learn English, but they can throw out "Ni hao"s to every Asian they see?



Are you American? Or are you actually from China?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Are you American? Or are you actually from China?



I'm Chinese. Where I live doesn't change my ethnicity or my culture...?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> I'm Chinese. Where I live doesn't change my ethnicity or my culture...?



You act very American. You must live in a very un-diverse area. Those people who you talk about aren't really racist, I think they're just ignorant. 
And for others to feel uncomfortable like that seems very American, as it has that kind of society where they take that kind of stuff super sensitively. It's stupid. I don't get why a black person would be offended with people wearing their hairstyles? If people did that to me I would think it's cool. 

You need to stop being so sensitive and realize that's not racist.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> You act very American. You must live in a very un-diverse area. Those people who you talk about aren't really racist, I think they're just ignorant.
> And for others to feel uncomfortable like that seems very American, as it has that kind of society where they take that kind of stuff super sensitively. It's stupid. I don't get why a black person would be offended with people wearing their hairstyles? If people did that to me I would think it's cool.
> 
> You need to stop being so sensitive and realize that's not racist.



I'm not American, actually, and that has happened to me in every Caucasian-majority country I've visited.

So if aboriginal peoples ask others not to wear their headdresses, are they being sensitive? Have major music festivals banned headdresses because they suddenly became sensitive?
In a world where the acceptance of other cultures and ethnicities has continued to grow and progress, is respecting their wishes taking a step backwards?

There's a reason why blackface and yellowface is not accepted anymore in society...but back then people who were against it would have been called "sensitive" as well...


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 10, 2015)

I hate when people say "Japanese and Chinese are the same" I want to punch them T~T


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> I'm not American, actually, and that has happened to me in every Caucasian-majority country I've visited.
> 
> So if aboriginal peoples ask others not to wear their headdresses, are they being sensitive? Have major music festivals banned headdresses because they suddenly became sensitive?
> In a world where the acceptance of other cultures and ethnicities has continued to grow and progress, is respecting their wishes taking a step backwards?
> ...



But you need to see Japanese people's way of thinking. Just because a foreigner wears a kimono or a geisha doesn't make it racist. 
Japanese people actually don't care, and they even think it's cool to see that a foreigner is doing that, to the point where they wanna take pictures with them, or say "You look nice!". 

And I doubt they care when someone uses a Japanese word in the English language.

Look at Kyary Pamyu Pamyu, she actually encourages foreigners to use the word "Kawaii". 


- - - Post Merge - - -



oswaldies said:


> I hate when people say "Japanese and Chinese are the same" I want to punch them T~T



Yep, it's unfortunate how some people can be so uneducated.


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> You act very American. You must live in a very un-diverse area. Those people who you talk about aren't really racist, I think they're just ignorant.
> And for others to feel uncomfortable like that seems very American, as it has that kind of society where they take that kind of stuff super sensitively. It's stupid. I don't get why a black person would be offended with people wearing their hairstyles? If people did that to me I would think it's cool.
> 
> You need to stop being so sensitive and realize that's not racist.



lol are you serious? 

first off, america is un-diverse? ok, sure. one of the reasons america has so many racial issues IS because it is so diverse and various groups often clash. it is more likely that an american is more sensitive (lol) because there is more room for controversy.

second, being ignorant does not excuse someone from being racist. if what they have done or said is racist, its racist. end of discussion. if they didn't know better, they apologize and never do it again.

of all the examples given you choose "hairstyles" as your talking point? you obviously have no idea what cultural appropriation is if you think its just about style. headdresses and other cultural garments actually have a lot of history and meaning behind them, and when people decide to imitate these things as a gimmick that is downright disrespectful. i am chinese and i personally don't care if people think qi pao is pretty and want to wear them (do i find it a little odd? yes). its when they decide to "sexy things up" that it gets to me. why? its fetishizing and its ****ing rude.

but since you picked hairstyles we can talk about that too. the reason why its annoying is because while people look at black culture as something "cool" or "hip" the reality of being black in america is actually quite different. and since you are not black nor do you understand what being black feels like how about you take a backseat and not tell them what they should and should not be offended by.

you need to realize people aren't just being "sensitive" and by dismissing all this as "stupid" you are advocating cultural appropriation and racism. good job.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> lol are you serious?
> 
> first off, america is un-diverse? ok, sure. one of the reasons america has so many racial issues IS because it is so diverse and various groups often clash. it is more likely that an american is more sensitive (lol) because there is more room for controversy.
> 
> ...



Why wouldn't fetishizing be offensive? That's not even what I was talking about. And I'm not telling them what they should be and not be offended by? I wouldn't mind if someone wore big thick eyebrows and big hair and a hijab, even if they aren't middle eastern or muslim. I couldn't give a ****. But if they were fetishizing, that's a whole new story. 


Anyways, back to the topic of weebs.


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> You seem westernized too, congrats. You get a gold star!!! WOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Anyway, balk to the topic of weebs.



im american, yes i am westernized. 

you seem to think you are somehow above this "westernized mindset" so please do continue on with your close-mindedness and superiority complex. i hope it doesnt come back to bite you in the ass one day.


----------



## gem83 (Nov 10, 2015)

*pops a bowl of popcorn* *sits back*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> im american, yes i am westernized.
> 
> you seem to think you are somehow above this "westernized mindset" so please do continue on with your close-mindedness and superiority complex. i hope it doesnt come back to bite you in the ass one day.



I wasn't born in America though, and my parents aren't American either. I am actually a bit more cultured and therefore have less sensitivity than the typical American. BTW, I edited my last post, look at it pls.

Thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gem83 said:


> *pops a bowl of popcorn* *sits back*



lol same


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I wasn't born in America though, and my parents aren't American either. I am actually a bit more cultured and therefore have less sensitivity than the typical American.
> 
> Thanks.



lol well you totally missed my point there, but i wont make it more confusing for you. its gotta be hard living such a "cultured" life.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> lol well you totally missed my point there, but i wont make it more confusing for you. its gotta be hard living such a "cultured" life.



Not really. But thanks hun. (;

Like I said, read my last post.

Otherwise, you're too sensitive for me, and that means get out of my field of vision thx


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 10, 2015)

i'm not sure i understand why you're saying people who are "westernized" are "too sensitive"? i'm asian (as in both of my ethnicity and nationality are asian) but i'm also an american citizen. i still legally have an asian first and last name, and i speak my native language in addition to english. i also live in a very diverse city in california. but it doesn't offend me any less when non-asians think they can choose bits and pieces from my culture to do with as they please? 

like, that's great you're thick skinned and all, but a lottt of people get offended by the same things you're saying they're being too sensitive over. so...why belittle another person's struggle?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 10, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i'm not sure i understand why you're saying people who are "westernized" are "too sensitive"? i'm asian (as in both of my ethnicity and nationality are asian) but i'm also an american citizen. i still legally have an asian first and last name, and i speak my native language in addition to english. i also live in a very diverse city in california. but it doesn't offend me any less when non-asians think they can choose bits and pieces from my culture to do with as they please?
> 
> like, that's great you're thick skinned and all, but a lottt of people get offended by the same things you're saying they're being too sensitive over. so...why belittle another person's struggle?



Idk what to say, that's their problem and they can deal with them. so sad too bad


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Why wouldn't fetishizing be offensive? That's not even what I was talking about. And I'm not telling them what they should be and not be offended by? I wouldn't mind if someone wore big thick eyebrows and big hair and a hijab, even if they aren't middle eastern or muslim. I couldn't give a ****. But if they were fetishizing, that's a whole new story.
> 
> 
> Anyways, back to the topic of weebs.



(This is still on the topic of weeaboos because actual weeaboos are appropriating Japanese culture)
Not really sure how to reply to you anymore LOL so points:

- Oh my goodness you wouldn't mind if someone wore a hijab even if they weren't muslim?
- Are you Japanese? Why can you speak for Japanese people?
- People can wear Japanese traditional clothing if they respect the occasion and wear it appropriately- NOT to be sexy for Halloween
- I'm not American, my parents aren't American, I've never lived in America. I live in a city where the majority of people are not white.
- Cultured =/= pretending to be part of someone else's culture

I commend you for sticking to your argument, but you've been attacking me for 'being sensitive' when I have been the victim of racism.
Take a look at the likes on your posts then compare it to ours if you think you're the voice of reason here...


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i'm not sure i understand why you're saying people who are "westernized" are "too sensitive"? i'm asian (as in both of my ethnicity and nationality are asian) but i'm also an american citizen. i still legally have an asian first and last name, and i speak my native language in addition to english. i also live in a very diverse city in california. but it doesn't offend me any less when non-asians think they can choose bits and pieces from my culture to do with as they please?
> 
> like, that's great you're thick skinned and all, but a lottt of people get offended by the same things you're saying they're being too sensitive over. so...why belittle another person's struggle?



its okay, we are just inferior and too sensitive for the almighty izzy.
also, ive kinda gathered this is a futile conversation. they obviously don't understand fully the points we are trying to make. like that last bit of mine went completely over their head.

well, not that they have any intention to actually listen to what we're saying anyways.

lets just sit back and wait for bangtan comeback. -pinches suga- completely off-topic but 100% necessary. kekeke


----------



## Llust (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> lol same



you should actually put the popcorn away and get back up considering you're the one running the comedy show here


----------



## gem83 (Nov 10, 2015)

mimihime said:


> you should actually put the popcorn away and sit back up considering you're the one running the comedy show here



_oh daaamn_


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 10, 2015)

mimihime said:


> you should actually put the popcorn away and get back up considering you're the one running the comedy show here



i cant breathe


----------



## boujee (Nov 10, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> But you need to see Japanese people's way of thinking. Just because a foreigner wears a kimono or a geisha doesn't make it racist.
> Japanese people actually don't care, and they even think it's cool to see that a foreigner is doing that, to the point where they wanna take pictures with them, or say "You look nice!".
> 
> And I doubt they care when someone uses a Japanese word in the English language.
> ...


Reminds me of that one tumblr post where this little American girl was wearing a kimono and some makeup and people were like this is racist then here comes this one Japanese-American who for some reason speaks for the general public


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 11, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> (This is still on the topic of weeaboos because actual weeaboos are appropriating Japanese culture)
> Not really sure how to reply to you anymore LOL so points:
> 
> - Oh my goodness you wouldn't mind if someone wore a hijab even if they weren't muslim?
> ...



No, because they have the right to wear what they want to wear. If they are against muslims, then I wouldn't see why they would be wearing that in the first place. If they're disrespectful and making fun of muslims, then that would be offensive. If they think it looks cool, then cool. If you were to wear anything of any culture, at least respect it. 

And I'm not Japanese, but I have heard a lot of Japanese people's opinions on this stuff, and they said they don't mind. You can go look for it yourself. 

Yes, that is what I'm saying, not to be sexy for halloween, because that's weird and stupid.

Ok, and I live in a diverse place and racism is very rare here. There is some ignorant people here and there, but the best thing to do is to ignore them, and know that there are people out there who are willing to respect you.

That's not what I'm saying, however I'm saying when you're more knowledgeable when it comes to culture, you tend to be more flexible and have more perspectives.

I think that you misunderstand what I'm trying to say.

- - - Post Merge - - -

hi oblivia


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 11, 2015)

when the weeb phase is done


----------



## Llust (Nov 11, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> when the weeb phase is done



this is literally me rn, haha. my anime obsession had a good run for about six years but i feel like im done with fandoms and everything for now. i have tons of posters and figurines that im trying to sell


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> this is literally me rn, haha. my anime obsession had a good run for about six years but i feel like im done with fandoms and everything for now. i have tons of posters and figurines that im trying to sell



never. it WILL come back. you can never escape.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> this is literally me rn, haha. my anime obsession had a good run for about six years but i feel like im done with fandoms and everything for now. i have tons of posters and figurines that im trying to sell



Lmao i'll buy your figurines  (im actually broke r.i.p.)
I'm not into anime as I used to be, but I still have my manga collection and a few anime posters around. A lot of us have upgraded from weeaboo phase to just casual fans.


----------



## boujee (Nov 11, 2015)

Me in like 50 years


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 11, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Me in like 50 years



Same tbh


----------



## Llust (Nov 11, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> never. it WILL come back. you can never escape.



yeah i have my doubts about this decision being permanent. yaoi and nipple-less anime guys are my guilty pleasure ~


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> yeah i have my doubts about this decision being permanent. yaoi and nipple-less anime guys are my guilty pleasure ~



omg yas i love me some yaoi hands. magical glowing **** sticks too tho.


----------



## Llust (Nov 11, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> omg yas i love me some yaoi hands. magical glowing **** sticks too tho.



//high five
i have just found my yaoi soul mate ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> //high five
> i have just found my yaoi soul mate ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



heheh.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 11, 2015)

lool, i have only watched like 4 animes, cri

im not otaku enough ugh


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 11, 2015)

To be honest, self-proclaiming yourself ANY "title", such as weeaboo, Potterhead, even Gamer/Gamergirl, kinda comes across as somewhat pretentious (despite people's shame in admitting their fandom at times), it can be used to draw attention, and even be used as a fetish, in some cases especially with females.... from what I have observed. 

I am not a weeaboo. I like bubble tea, and Japanese food. I have a high respect for Japanese culture and tradition, particular tea drinking, and have a large collection of some of the rarest teas in the world, from Japan. I do martial arts - I have for years - the Japanese I DO know involves numbers and commands, and other typical dojo vernacular. I don't generally like JRPGs (other than Fire Emblem Awakening...... never really got into others, even Final Fantasy I could never get into, but I LOVE classic RPGs...... Mass Effect, Fall Out, Elder Scrolls, Fable, Dragon Age, etc.... ), I have never gotten into anime either or found one I liked, that is to say, I love international films. I mean, I was a huge Sailor Moon fan when I was like 6 years old, does that count? Haha.... but I kinda grew out of that. I guess. I also like Card Captors in my early youth. They never turned up again in the West, and it was sad, because I collected the actual cards too. But I moved on pretty quickly, as most young kids do, I guess. 

I just feel, its okay to have interests, such as those that fit the criteria of a "weeaboo". ut self-proclaiming yourself one? Or any title.... a Potterhead (which I guess I would be.... to be fair..... but I don't go around calling myself one). Same with Gamergirl. I am a Guildmaster in ESO. I have a ton of gaming experience, and yes, there is a gender imbalance online. When I meet a female online, like in an MMO like ESO, and she self-proclaims "Gamergirl", I kinda give her the benefit of the doubt, and expect a certain degree of experience level or coordination or skill? I am sorry, but if you offer to tank, and you are a horrible tank, and you hold us back and make our healer's job a living hell.... And you don't know how to properly Aggro.... Seriously *facepalm*. And you try to flirt with the male members and et attention and make it inappropriate? Yeah..... sorry..... NO. GET OUT. I will not have my male players taken advantage of only for you to screw them over, when you are a ****ty player in the first place, and seduce them for gold and items, and see how much you can get before bailing. We are there to play, casually, but to play seriously, get away from real life, and I expect to be treated normally, despite being female. I am just there to play (and in ESO) manage the guild. Not flirt or take advantage of of taunt my "Gamergirl" though I am the PvP leader, and brought us glory in Cyrodill, and have very effective strategy in PvE, etc... I mean, really.... I don't need to "self-proclaim" anything. Other fandoms..... Game of Thrones..... Breaking Bad..... Elder Scrolls lore in general..... That I speak Dalish and Ta'agara..... No, I don't tout these things. I play Gwent in REAL life. And kick a**!!!! 

Japan IS fetishized. We know this. Self-proclaiming weeaboos have the potential to bank on that. Likewise for Gamer(girls, mostly). Lesser so for Potterheads. Regardless, it is a tool to seek attention, positive or negative, by giving yourself, publicly that label. That is just how I feel. But I don't feel there is anything wrong with BEING one and having those interests/fandoms until you actually self-proclaim it. You know?


----------



## Llust (Nov 11, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I am sorry, but if you offer to tank, and you are a horrible tank, and you hold us back and make our healer's job a living hell.... And you don't know how to properly Aggro.... Seriously *facepalm*. And you try to flirt with the male members and et attention and make it inappropriate? Yeah..... sorry..... NO. GET OUT. I will not have my male players taken advantage of only for you to screw them over, when you are a ****ty player in the first place, and seduce them for gold and items, and see how much you can get before bailing



this needs to be published in a book or something.

//edited with a rant bc why not
 i was playing eden eternal awhile ago and we were going in as a party of five people - three girls (including myself) and the rest were guys. girl A was to be honest, an amazingly skilled gamer yet never boasts about it. girl B called herself a 'professional girl gamer' yet she couldnt do sht correctly. my primary class is mage so i had to stand at the side while using my class skills along with another mage bc we're basically meant for long distance damages, meaning i didnt lose as much hp as the tankers did. girl B was the only healer so she just had to stay in the back healing and ocassionally making some damage so she could get her share of the loot - but i swear even when the tankers had less than half of their hp taken away, i noticed she was trying to take damage to the boss instead of healing the tankers..like wtf? and the health bars are literally right in her face. needless to say, we all ended up dying when the boss was at 10% and its health bar got restored.

10 percent.

we could have won but nahh, because the self proclaimed professional gamer did such a lousy job at healing, like four to five minutes of constantly using potions and clicking back and forth between skills got wasted. we tried making another attempt at that boss but with a different healer, but she insisted in staying with us because she was "such a good gamer." btch shut up


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 11, 2015)

mimihime said:


> this needs to be published in a book or something



NOTED! It wouldn't be the first time I have published something! XD 
I CAN make this happen.... 
I WILL make this happen..... 

Thanks to you  

(And my guildmates also who agree!)


----------



## rainbow_smite (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm not into anime but as long as they're good people they don't bother me in the least.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 11, 2015)

I think that people can be very annoying,but as long as you're not hurting anyone who the hell cares ? Everyone had their likes and dislikes,but not everyone gets people jumping down their throats because of it.There are far worse things you can be than a weeaboo,especially in this world.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 11, 2015)

We had a club at my school of people who proudly went by weeaboo, and there was even a girl who wore cat ears and tail, every single day to school, and a boy who wore almost naked anime women on his shirts... it was kind of odd but everyone is into something. I know my boyfriend really likes anime but he thankfully leaves me out of it because I am not a fan.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 11, 2015)

I've been called a weeaboo though I don't consider myself one. Are they actually annoying though? I mean I bet they're not all annoying but I'd never thought that weeaboo's would be considered annoying or anything. Is it something they do/say that tick people off? I'm curious now. ;v;


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 11, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> I've been called a weeaboo though I don't consider myself one. Are they actually annoying though? I mean I bet they're not all annoying but I'd never thought that weeaboo's would be considered annoying or anything. Is it something they do/say that tick people off? I'm curious now. ;v;



Yes because they think Japan is #1 without knowing anything about much about Japan. They also think they know the culture from anime too, and they always talk about anime or just Japan soo much and how they wished to live there becuse of anime

is that not annoying


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2015)

Apparently saying you "love Japan" makes you a weeaboo


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Apparently saying you "love Japan" makes you a weeaboo



it depends on how creepy you are about it really
though a lot of things about japanese culture are creepy to begin with so, go figure


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 11, 2015)

There are good things about Japan and there bad things about Japan,it's good to have a balance.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2015)

I personally don't think I've ever met a weeaboo. I know I sound crazy for saying that, but it's true.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 11, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> I personally don't think I've ever met a weeaboo. I know I sound crazy for saying that, but it's true.



Yeah, I feel exactly the same.


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 11, 2015)

Liking anime = Weeaboo  ?

I have no clue, actually


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 11, 2015)

I enjoy learning about japanese culture and I occasionally watch anime, though I wouldn't say that I'm obsessed with JP culture to the point to call myself a weeb.

In fact, I love learning about lots of cultures. 

I also think that the term "weeb" has started to be used as more of an insult on the internet these days, and people shouldn't take offence if somebody calls you a weeaboo. Calling somebody a name which means they like x culture isn't derogatory. If you're insulted when somebody calls you a weeaboo then you should really contemplate using the internet if you're that easily offended.


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 11, 2015)

I think people who are obsessed with Japan are nearly as hilarious as people (mostly Americans, sorry guys) who are obsessed with England because they watched Sherlock or Downton Abbey and think that it's so sophisticated and cultured when really it's mostly just chavs hanging outside Greggs.

Japan is also weeaboo for France. Man, they love France. There's literally a disorder for when Japanese people have a highly-idealised idea of France and then actually go there, realise it's a bit rubbish and can't handle it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Apparently saying you "love Japan" makes you a weeaboo



no it doesnt


----------



## eggs (Nov 11, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> no it doesnt



they were being sarcastic. their past posts on this thread shows this.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 11, 2015)

eggs said:


> they were being sarcastic. their past posts on this thread shows this.



nah p sure they were being salty because of something i wrote on page 1 in this thread


----------



## eggs (Nov 11, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> nah p sure they were being salty because of something i wrote on page 1 in this thread



that's what i meant.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 11, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Yes because they think Japan is #1 without knowing anything about much about Japan. They also think they know the culture from anime too, and they always talk about anime or just Japan soo much and how they wished to live there becuse of anime
> 
> is that not annoying



Wow, they seriously think like that? o.o"
I would love to go to Japan and would like to learn about the culture too since I really don't know anything, but jeez, these weeaboo's sound more like fakes if they don't really know what they're talking about. I mean it's not wrong that you can't learn a bit from anime but like, you definitely cannot become an expert on Japan and it's culture from solely watching anime. If there are people that act like that though, that would be very annoying. >.<


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

I've been called a weeaboo because my name is Aki, which is hilarious because it's my _actual_ name.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 11, 2015)

I really like that a thread on weebs turned into a debate on cultural appropriation.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On topic, I went to an anime convention and realized how normal I am. So I'd like to personally thank weebs.


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I really like that a thread on weebs turned into a debate on cultural appropriation.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> On topic, I went to an anime convention and realized how normal I am. So I'd like to personally thank weebs.



wow you went far back.

the first time i went to an anime convention i was dressed up and holding one of those tofu plushies. random guy comes out of nowhere (a grown adult mind you, and i was like 14 at the time) with this rat looking doll and starts making his rat "nom" my tofu plushie. sound affects and all. he just kept doing this for a good few minutes with me standing there awkwardly like wtf before finally walking away. no words were exchanged. 

never did i dress up again. ever.


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 11, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> wow you went far back.
> 
> the first time i went to an anime convention i was dressed up and holding one of those tofu plushies. random guy comes out of nowhere (a grown adult mind you, and i was like 14 at the time) with this rat looking doll and starts making his rat "nom" my tofu plushie. sound affects and all. he just kept doing this for a good few minutes with me standing there awkwardly like wtf before finally walking away. no words were exchanged.
> 
> never did i dress up again. ever.



I think I would've cried if that happened to me. Crying because I'm afraid and also wtf.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 11, 2015)

i've never been to an anime convention ever


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

AkiBear said:


> I think I would've cried if that happened to me. Crying because I'm afraid and also wtf.



lol i couldnt even fully register what was happening until after he walked away. one of those wtf moments that hits you out of nowhere. xD


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 11, 2015)

i went to fanime during the summer (which was my first time at an anime convention) and i saw like 20 kaneki kens and a bunch of white girls dressed as characters from kuroko no basket

it was boring and most people who cosplayed didn't look v good. probably won't go again.


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 11, 2015)

weeaboo means a disgrace and japanese people hates it with a passion
you can't say you 'idolize Japan' and everything about it then go stand by something they hate like it's something to be proud about
just go by anime trash


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> i went to fanime during the summer (which was my first time at an anime convention) and i saw like 20 kaneki kens and a bunch of white girls dressed as characters from kuroko no basket
> 
> it was boring and most people who cosplayed didn't look v good. probably won't go again.



if you're going for cosplay you really gotta go to the big ones. thats where the more serious cosplayers go. they drop good money and time on their stuff *~*


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 11, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> if you're going for cosplay you really gotta go to the big ones. thats where the more serious cosplayers go. they drop good money and time on their stuff *~*



yeahhh i don't cosplay! i just wanted to check it out because the center it's held in is in walking distance from my university and i'd never been before so it's a shame it was pretty disappointing.


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 11, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> yeahhh i don't cosplay! i just wanted to check it out because the center it's held in is in walking distance from my university and i'd never been before so it's a shame it was pretty disappointing.



yea... small ones usually are
(and are full of weebs) :/

i went to one in kentucky, i was the only asian there besides the vendors. lol


----------



## emolga (Nov 11, 2015)

i went to a convention once and 90% of the people there were homestucks or characters from snk. then again that was 2012 so


----------



## eggs (Nov 11, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> -snip-



egh. well, that definitely sounds kind of creepy.
i've been thinking about going to my first convention in march and volunteering as a maid waitress for kicks, but. is it really like that? anyone have any more convention stories?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Nov 11, 2015)

Guys. The anime convention wasn't all that and. We got drunk and went to an underrated pony panel.


----------



## mariostarn (Nov 11, 2015)

I personally don't watch anime or read manga but there's no problem in liking or loving something. It's when that love becomes obsession that it becomes annoying and/or a problem.

There's a world of difference between fan and fanboy, just as there is between an anime fan and a Japanophile.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 12, 2015)

You do realize that any/every type of convention can attract creeps right ?


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 12, 2015)

eggs said:


> egh. well, that definitely sounds kind of creepy.
> i've been thinking about going to my first convention in march and volunteering as a maid waitress for kicks, but. is it really like that? anyone have any more convention stories?



i dont want to deter you from going to a convention! they are definitely something you should experience if you like anime and stuff! conventions are for the most part safe cause of the amount of people. as Mayuu said, there will always be creeps but they are mostly harmless and just hopelessly awkward and... creepy. lol. 

i think the maid thing could be fun! i went to a maid cafe in a convention before and it seemed pretty tame. my table was probably the rowdiest cause we made 3 of the butlers dance for us haha, but once again i think your surroundings are pretty safe. rest assured the amount of normal people far outweighs the creeps xD


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I enjoy learning about japanese culture and I occasionally watch anime, though I wouldn't say that I'm obsessed with JP culture to the point to call myself a weeb.
> 
> In fact, I love learning about lots of cultures.
> 
> I also think that the term "weeb" has started to be used as more of an insult on the internet these days, and people shouldn't take offence if somebody calls you a weeaboo. Calling somebody a name which means they like x culture isn't derogatory. If you're insulted when somebody calls you a weeaboo then you should really contemplate using the internet if you're that easily offended.



I agree with this statement.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Knopekin said:


> I think people who are obsessed with Japan are nearly as hilarious as people (mostly Americans, sorry guys) who are obsessed with England because they watched Sherlock or Downton Abbey and think that it's so sophisticated and cultured when really it's mostly just chavs hanging outside Greggs.
> 
> Japan is also weeaboo for France. Man, they love France. There's literally a disorder for when Japanese people have a highly-idealised idea of France and then actually go there, realise it's a bit rubbish and can't handle it.



That Paris syndrome I found hard to believe when I first found out about it (I knew about it for a while).


----------



## mother of all llamas (Nov 12, 2015)

i love apan but im not a weeboo though
i know some people who wantds to be japanese is what weeaboo is


----------



## himeki (Nov 12, 2015)

Conventions are awesome.
I'm fcking hyped for Hyper Japan because of all the foooood


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 13, 2015)

mother of all llamas said:


> i love apan but im not a weeboo though
> i know some people who wantds to be japanese is what weeaboo is



people who want to be japanese because of anime etc are most definitely weebs


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 13, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i have never been an actual weeaboo, although i might have been seen as one by some people at one dark point in my life..... //shudder. Also weeaboos are like. really bad and annoying. i would probably want to go to some conventions if it weren't for weeaboos smh.



you're one


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 13, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> you're one



explain


----------



## emolga (Nov 13, 2015)

people who are 'proud weeaboos' make me want to cry tears of regret of our society


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 13, 2015)

emolga said:


> people who are 'proud weeaboos' make me want to cry tears of regret of our society



i feel u
and also people who are proud otakus.....,,, w h y


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 13, 2015)

Why does it matter so much to all of you ? There are going to be a lot of people you will come across in life, that are into things far worse than Japan.Isn't it better to like something (even if it is too much) rather than to be one of those people who constantly hates everything ? For some people, liking something a bit too much makes up for the loneliness and isolation they feel.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 13, 2015)

I had never heard of weeaboo before this page. Weird. Sounds like what we used to call otakus in my high school. Those were the weird kids who wore Naruto headbands and ran the Naruto way to classes, and added random Japanese in their sentences.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 13, 2015)

Mayuu said:


> Why does it matter so much to all of you ? There are going to be a lot of people you will come across in life, that are into things far worse than Japan.Isn't it better to like something (even if it is too much) rather than to be one of those people who constantly hates everything ? For some people, liking something a bit too much makes up for the loneliness and isolation they feel.



I do partially agree with you, I think at least their fascination and interest is targeted towards something very positive, and there is so much depth to Japanese culture and Japan as a country that it is certainly very interesting to learn about, but weeaboos only see Japan as being this amazing world full of anime and manga and videogames. There is nothing wrong with liking any of those things, in fact I do enjoy them too, but they can be very disrespectful towards Japanese people by glorifying the country for these things and becoming obsessive with it. If these people are so obsessed with Japan like they say they are, surely they should show a little bit more respect to the people by choosing to learn a bit more about the country and being able to appreciate it in other ways rather than just assuming all Japanese people live lives like in anime or manga. I don't know, that's sort of the way that I do see it. I think people do tend to exaggerate it a bit at times... For example, my Japanese teacher who originally lived in Japan, she doesn't mind that people do enjoy anime, manga, and videogames, and that people like Japan for these reasons, but I am sure she'd probably find it disrespectful if people started behaving in an obsessive way like weeaboos do. And from another perspective, I know that there are lots of people from other countries too who are obsessed with Britain and "British accents" and assume that we're all posh and enjoy tea parties and are often too polite for our own good - some of those stereotypes are true, but there is a lot Britain than that lmao, it just feels a little bit shallow and like they are just basing our country off of stereotypes and judgments, which is a normal thing to do I think, it's so quick to judge something just based on what you see and how it's portrayed in the media and so on, but we have to realise that these are just very shallow judgments and they can be insulting to people sometimes.

I agree, it's better that weeaboos target their energy onto something like Japan and Japanese culture... It's better to have a burning passion for something than to be a person who is so negative about everything (eg: people who say "I hate everyone"... seriously???), but again, there are extremes on BOTH sides of the spectrum, so you can't always compare them.


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 13, 2015)

Mayuu said:


> Why does it matter so much to all of you ? There are going to be a lot of people you will come across in life, that are into things far worse than Japan.Isn't it better to like something (even if it is too much) rather than to be one of those people who constantly hates everything ? For some people, liking something a bit too much makes up for the loneliness and isolation they feel.



weeabos are the ones that take it too far


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 13, 2015)

My best friend is Chinese (actually FROM China), and her Japanese was really good. We were having a Japanese conversation one day at PE and she told me she learned Japanese from anime.


----------



## chillv (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm a weeaboo. However, nobody seems to care about it.


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 13, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> And from another perspective, I know that there are lots of people from other countries too who are obsessed with Britain and "British accents" and assume that we're all posh and enjoy tea parties and are often too polite for our own good - some of those stereotypes are true, but there is a lot Britain than that lmao, it just feels a little bit shallow and like they are just basing our country off of stereotypes and judgments, which is a normal thing to do I think, it's so quick to judge something just based on what you see and how it's portrayed in the media and so on, but we have to realise that these are just very shallow judgments and they can be insulting to people sometimes.



People doing that are somewhere between 'annoying' and 'shallow', but are definitely not offensive or hurting anyone. The same way that a British person wouldn't be offended that someone foreign thought the UK was all about the royal family/Shakespeare/Doctor Who/whatever, I don't think that anybody Japanese would think a foreigner who loved anime and video games was insulting because they loved Japan based on their hobbies.


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 13, 2015)

People can become obsessed with literally anything,Japan being one of them.I honestly understand why people's shallowness irritates you and you're right it's beyond annoying.The thing I find is ironic is that there are a lot of people who are obsessed with America or the UK and yet they are not being bashed to.I run various groups/blogs that are dedicated to Japan,and it's not all about Anime or manga to me.I have pictures up of the actual culture on those sites for people who usually like Japan for the right reasons (Tea ceremony,Kabuki,Art,Geisha,Maiko,Nature,History,Mythology etc)


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 13, 2015)

It would be interesting to see if Japanese people find weeaboos annoying or if it's everyone else who gets insulted for them.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 13, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> It would be interesting to see if Japanese people find weeaboos annoying or if it's everyone else who gets insulted for them.



This blog is run by Japanese people http://thisisnotjapan.tumblr.com/post/39701055486/faq and there is a fine line. Not sure if you'll accept them, cause some members on this forum think people who are of ___ descent but aren't born there don't qualify as being part of that culture.

Idk I know Koreans get really annoyed at Koreaboos and any other culture gets annoyed when people disrespect them so...


Spoiler:  i mean this...



oppa = older male (female address, close relationship)
unni = older female (female address, close relationship)
saranghae = i love you
hoobae = junior (vs. senior in school or work etc.)
dongsaeng = younger than you
kawaii = not even korean


----------



## oswaldies (Nov 13, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> This blog is run by Japanese people http://thisisnotjapan.tumblr.com/post/39701055486/faq and there is a fine line. Not sure if you'll accept them, cause some members on this forum think people who are of ___ descent but aren't born there don't qualify as being part of that culture.
> 
> Idk I know Koreans get really annoyed at Koreaboos and any other culture gets annoyed when people disrespect them so...
> 
> ...



That's so rude


----------



## Aestivate (Nov 13, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> This blog is run by Japanese people http://thisisnotjapan.tumblr.com/post/39701055486/faq and there is a fine line. Not sure if you'll accept them, cause some members on this forum think people who are of ___ descent but aren't born there don't qualify as being part of that culture.
> 
> Idk I know Koreans get really annoyed at Koreaboos and any other culture gets annoyed when people disrespect them so...
> 
> ...



Who is even able to take someone like that serious? If someone would write like that in my language I would just started laughing out loud.


----------



## Panazel Maria (Nov 13, 2015)

I wouldn't consider myself a "weeaboo", for a few reasons:
-I don't watch anime.
-I don't take Japanese culture as the paragon of every culture. I do get exposed to it quite often though, so I'm familiarized with it.
-I don't try to force Japanese culture/things on others (the important point).

Now, I don't think I've met anyone I can actually put in the "weeaboo" category, as it's if they don't exist to me. If anything, I can only see a person being very bashful about their particular foreign interests. Maybe one, I don't know?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 13, 2015)

These are actual Japanese people, not Americans.


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 13, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> This blog is run by Japanese people http://thisisnotjapan.tumblr.com/post/39701055486/faq and there is a fine line. Not sure if you'll accept them, cause some members on this forum think people who are of ___ descent but aren't born there don't qualify as being part of that culture.
> 
> Idk I know Koreans get really annoyed at Koreaboos and any other culture gets annoyed when people disrespect them so...
> 
> ...



Wow. I'm part Korean and understand all of this and she sounds ridiculous. Like, she sounds pretty Koreaboo rn x3


----------



## Llust (Nov 14, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> This blog is run by Japanese people http://thisisnotjapan.tumblr.com/post/39701055486/faq and there is a fine line. Not sure if you'll accept them, cause some members on this forum think people who are of ___ descent but aren't born there don't qualify as being part of that culture.
> 
> Idk I know Koreans get really annoyed at Koreaboos and any other culture gets annoyed when people disrespect them so...
> 
> ...



i linked this to my korean friend and she was laughing her ass off after reading the yahoo question


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 14, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Wow. I'm part Korean and understand all of this and she sounds ridiculous. Like, she sounds pretty Koreaboo rn x3





mimihime said:


> i linked this to my korean friend and she was laughing her ass off after reading the yahoo question



it's so great LOL


----------



## piichinu (Nov 14, 2015)

Let's be real most people hate weeaboos not because they're offensive but because they're annoying cringeworthy and 12


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 14, 2015)

I really don't think that you need to be insulted or offended on other people's behalf,people are strong enough to speak for themselves.


----------



## Kattastic (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh, yeah, I've met weeaboos.
I think my school's drama department is overrun with them? I saw that one sophomore died & cut her hair to match a character from kill la kill. She and a few other sophomore and freshman girls will randomly come to school in cosplay sometimes. It's... Interesting.

Don't get me wrong, I've watched my fair share of anime, but I'm not over there trying to talk about how it's 'the best culture ever omg!!!1!1' and romanticize it.

There was also a senior girl last year (she graduated) who was the most entitled little bit. She brought Pokemon stuffed animals to school. I think the worst was when she joined the varsity cheerleading team (my school has a policy of letting seniors join whatever activities they want so they can boost their resumes and experience their senior year) and spent the whole season complaining about how we only played English music. Sorry, but I don't think anime openings would go over well at playoff half-time...


----------



## iamnothyper (Nov 14, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> This blog is run by Japanese people http://thisisnotjapan.tumblr.com/post/39701055486/faq and there is a fine line. Not sure if you'll accept them, cause some members on this forum think people who are of ___ descent but aren't born there don't qualify as being part of that culture.
> 
> Idk I know Koreans get really annoyed at Koreaboos and any other culture gets annoyed when people disrespect them so...
> 
> ...



the cringe-level on this is off the charts


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 14, 2015)

Kattastic said:


> Oh, yeah, I've met weeaboos.
> I think my school's drama department is overrun with them? I saw that one sophomore died & cut her hair to match a character from kill la kill. She and a few other sophomore and freshman girls will randomly come to school in cosplay sometimes. It's... Interesting.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I've watched my fair share of anime, but I'm not over there trying to talk about how it's 'the best culture ever omg!!!1!1' and romanticize it.
> ...



lmao that's rly funny actually ;;
i don't really get why people cosplay at school but i guess they can do it if they want to lol


----------



## Mayuu (Nov 14, 2015)

I have to admit that people like Venus angelic do get on my nerves,they give people who like Japan a bad reputation.They are not even famous for a good or legit reason,they seem quite narcissistic really.All they are only famous for slapping a bunch of make up on,speaking in an annoying high pitched voice and photo shopping their pictures.My post is a bit off topic I know, but we are talking about weeaboo's after all.


----------



## LanaDelNeigh (Nov 14, 2015)

I think for them it's not so much about enjoying Japan & its culture respectfully as a person of another country,  but actively professing that they're some kind of cultural expert/ninja/anime character irl. Now *that's* annoying as ****. And I freely admit that I love lowest common denominator Japanese culture.

In essence: Everyone is just pissed at their cultural appropriation. On top of that they do it badly.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> This blog is run by Japanese people http://thisisnotjapan.tumblr.com/post/39701055486/faq and there is a fine line. Not sure if you'll accept them, cause some members on this forum think people who are of ___ descent but aren't born there don't qualify as being part of that culture.
> 
> Idk I know Koreans get really annoyed at Koreaboos and any other culture gets annoyed when people disrespect them so...
> 
> ...



wow that is just so ****ty it's not even fun... idk if to laugh or cry.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 14, 2015)

What's Oppa xD


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> What's Oppa xD



Look at the post above you and you'll see.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> What's Oppa xD



a way to address older people. it's around the equivalent of sempai/senpai in Japanese.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> a way to address older people. it's around the equivalent of sempai/senpai in Japanese.



ah ok - thanks


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> ah ok - thanks



yeah i think it's more male-oriented as explained above and unni is for females. i think they explained above how to read that weeb post lol.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 14, 2015)

I finally read through all these posts so I'm just gonna put my test results and what I have to say about weebs and leave I guess

I scored 14 of 101 points on the The Weeaboo Quiz!<br />
My quiz results: You like SOME Japanese things but, still not a weeaboo.<br />
<a href="http://www.foxular.net/weeabootest/">Take The Weeaboo Quiz for yourself!</a><br />

Are you a Weeaboo?
*
My Results:

*
You aren't a Weeaboo!
*
Congrats! You haven't taken your love for japan to far! No need to fear, you can keep reading manga and watching anime now.


--



Spoiler: really stupid and probably has grammatical errors but I stopped caring halfway through



I call my friends weebs, they call me a weeb, but we're not really weebs when you compare us to "a real weeb". We aren't obsessed with anime, manga, Japanese culture, etc... 

I have a friend who went to Japan and basically she's the biggest weeb of all of us (and even then, she's still not that big of a weeb) but she said it's a good idea to go, just as long as you don't only go for anime since there's a lot more to Japan than that.

I mean, I have wall scrolls, I cosplay, I quote anime (in the english translation of course), I'm learning Japanese (because I'm a language freak), I have figurines, I go to conventions, but I don't really think it's enough for me to be called a 'weeb'. 

I've been to AnimeNEXT in New Jersey, Liberty City Anime Con in NY, and New York Comic Con, but I like conventions for the merch and meeting people, but also cosplay. I don't really go just for anime and just to show off that I can say a few things in Japanese or prove that I know more about anime or Japan than some other people.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 14, 2015)

oppa is not like senpai. sunbae/sunbaenim would be more equivalent to senpai. oppa is something a girl calls an older male. could be your brother, could be someone unrelated to you. but i also don't think a girl would necessarily call _any_ older guy "oppa" so i'm not sure about the underlying connotations of the word.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

Are you a Weeaboo?

You aren't a Weeaboo!

Congrats! You haven't taken your love for japan to far! No need to fear, you can keep reading manga and watching anime now. 

lol just took that test. 

but then i hardly watch anime and jpop i like is from the 80s and beyond mostly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleonhart said:


> oppa is not like senpai. sunbae/sunbaenim would be more equivalent to senpai. oppa is something a girl calls an older male. could be your brother, could be someone unrelated to you. but i also don't think a girl would necessarily call _any_ older guy "oppa" so i'm not sure about the underlying connotations of the word.



no, but those weebs posting without thinking would probably think it's around the same meaning.. especially if you look into animes and games.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> no, but those weebs posting without thinking would probably think it's around the same meaning.. especially if you look into animes and games.



ok but i was just saying what it really means not what weebs think it means.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> ok but i was just saying what it really means not what weebs think it means.



yeah exactly, but that weeb post were obviously referring to it as oppa=senpai meaning cause they don't know better, even if it's not that in real life language.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> yeah exactly, but that weeb post were obviously referring to it as oppa=senpai meaning cause they don't know better, even if it's not that in real life language.



but i'm replying to that person who asked what oppa was, so i gave them a real definition of it, rather than telling them the wrong "weeb" definition. i don't really care what weebs think it means because that's irrelevant.

actually you know what, i reread that yahoo post and they're using it as oppa should be used. not as senpai (they even used the word sunbae) so idk what you mean


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 14, 2015)

l
SENPALS NOTICE ME

O, LOOK

SENPALS NOTICED ME


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> but i'm replying to that person who asked what oppa was, so i gave them a real definition of it, rather than telling them the wrong "weeb" definition. i don't really care what weebs think it means because that's irrelevant.



ah. well i thought they were referring to the text itself and whoever weeb actually there referred to it as senpai and not the real def. also not really irrelevant but whatever.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 14, 2015)

I know a handful of people who are interested in various parts of the japanese culture, none of them try to speak japanese casually though. I guess they aren't really 'weeaboos' then? IDK, I often hear that term online but it's never used here.

Don't think I would get annoyed by someone being extremely into something, as long as it stays appropiate.

(Urban Dictionary seems to be very bitter about this topic.)


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> ah. well i thought they were referring to the text itself and whoever weeb actually there referred to it as senpai and not the real def. also not really irrelevant but whatever.



if you're talking about the yahoo answer, it doesn't sound like oppa was used as senpai because there's not really the equivalent for oppa in japanese?? unless someone can correct me. oppa can just mean older brother (which oniisan/chan would be, but it's still different because i doubt you'd use that for a male you have romantic feelings for, which you can with oppa lmao)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 14, 2015)

なんじゃそりゃ

くだらないっすね


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> if you're talking about the yahoo answer, it doesn't sound like oppa was used as senpai because there's not really the equivalent for oppa in japanese?? unless someone can correct me. oppa can just mean older brother (which oniisan/chan would be, but it's still different because i doubt you'd use that for a male you have romantic feelings for, which you can with oppa lmao)



Looked like that to me at least cause whoever made that yahoo thing obviously mixed korean and japanese to no end. and i was talking about them using senpai/oppa as a weeb expression for someone they presumably love a lot and not only using oppa for anyone.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 14, 2015)

Moko said:


> Looked like that to me at least cause whoever made that yahoo thing obviously mixed korean and japanese to no end. and i was talking about them using senpai/oppa as a weeb expression for someone they presumably love a lot and not only using oppa for anyone.



they are mixing korean and japanese, but that doesn't mean they're using oppa incorrectly or as senpai. they're just using it as a term of...endearment for someone they have feelings for. doesn't make it any less cringe, but it's not wrong necessarily.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> they are mixing korean and japanese, but that doesn't mean they're using oppa incorrectly or as senpai. they're just using it as a term of...endearment for someone they have feelings for. doesn't make it any less cringe, but it's not wrong necessarily.



makes sense as well but their post style made me think they would use it that way. and yeah still cringy af.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 14, 2015)

who cares just drop it


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 14, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> who cares just drop it



it was over before you felt the need to comment on it


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 14, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> it was over before you felt the need to comment on it



good.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 14, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> good.



just wanted to let you know that how oppa =/= senpai, otaku =/= weeaboo in Japanese...at least in the video you posted, it clearly shows that Otaku just means "nerd/geek". So in that context I would equivalate otaku to just being fans of something (someone said they're a Helly Kitty otaku, you can hardly compare that to being a weeaboo since there is no Hello Kitty culture XD).

I think it'll be hard to find something from someone in Japan about weeboos, since I'm sure the term only exists in English (and you don't like listening to the opinions of Japanese people who don't live in Japan).
But something you might be able to actually compare it to is how black people feel about other people wearing grills, cornrows, dreads, using their slang, etc.?

I mean I guess like all things, some people will be offended by weeaboos and others won't. But because it's not 100% in support of it, you shouldn't discredit their feelings by calling it completely harmless...?


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 14, 2015)

Do all weebaoos have to disrespect the culture? :3


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Do all weebaoos have to disrespect the culture? :3



Nope, there are definitely 'degrees'? Honestly I wouldn't call someone who watches a lot of anime a weeaboo anyways. Everyone has their own definition of a weeaboo, so I can't speak for everyone either. It really comes down to those who think they know all about the culture and want/try to be Japanese.


----------



## Tao (Nov 14, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Do all weebaoos have to disrespect the culture? :3



Yes. It's part of the Terms and Conditions you have to agree to when you apply for Weeabooship and are given your religious waifu cuddle pillow from the Senpaii Six, the mighty weeaboo founders.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> Yes. It's part of the Terms and Conditions you have to agree to when you apply for Weeabooship and are given your religious waifu cuddle pillow from the Senpaii Six, the mighty weeaboo founders.



I'm dying xD

Thank you for making me laugh


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 14, 2015)

Also if anyone accused me of being a weeaboo because I like Pocky, ramen, or Hello Kitty (and bubble tea even though it's not even Japanese) I would retaliate because those are part of my childhood thanks to globalization and the trade industry


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 14, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> just wanted to let you know that how oppa =/= senpai, otaku =/= weeaboo in Japanese...at least in the video you posted, it clearly shows that Otaku just means "nerd/geek". So in that context I would equivalate otaku to just being fans of something (someone said they're a Helly Kitty otaku, you can hardly compare that to being a weeaboo since there is no Hello Kitty culture XD).
> 
> I think it'll be hard to find something from someone in Japan about weeboos, since I'm sure the term only exists in English (and you don't like listening to the opinions of Japanese people who don't live in Japan).
> But something you might be able to actually compare it to is how black people feel about other people wearing grills, cornrows, dreads, using their slang, etc.?
> ...




I am offended by weeaboos. When did I ever say it was harmless?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 14, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I am offended by weeaboos. When did I ever say it was harmless?



Ahh ok sorry, my bad. Just got confused because of all the stuff about us being sensitive and uncultured, not being real Asian people because we don't live in Asia, and your example of wearing other cultures being fine like how you think it's ok to wear a hijab even if you're not muslim.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 14, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Ahh ok sorry, my bad. Just got confused because of all the stuff about us being sensitive and uncultured, not being real Asian people because we don't live in Asia, and your example of wearing other cultures being fine like how you think it's ok to wear a hijab even if you're not muslim.



I say that because if you grow up in the place, you are more likely to know the society and the culture and the mindset of the people. And if you respect the culture, I don't care what you wear.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 14, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I say that because if you grow up in the place, you are more likely to know the society and the culture and the mindset of the people. And if you respect the culture, I don't care what you wear.



You can be immersed in a culture and not have grown up there...but fyi I have a dual citizenship, go back to Asia every year and can even run for president there so you shouldn't be so quick to say that someone isn't part of a culture :/
And fair enough, (although I think wearing a hijab if you're not muslim is disrespectful--but that's another topic)

Was browsing YouTube and found this, which applies to both weeaboos and koreaboos! General rule of thumb is you're ok as long as you're not treating it as an accessory/generalizing a whole country.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> just wanted to let you know that how oppa =/= senpai, otaku =/= weeaboo in Japanese...at least in the video you posted, it clearly shows that Otaku just means "nerd/geek". So in that context I would equivalate otaku to just being fans of something (someone said they're a Helly Kitty otaku, you can hardly compare that to being a weeaboo since there is no Hello Kitty culture XD).



Of course otaku and weeaboo are two different things, especially since otaku is more like an obsession with certain thing(s) and being a weeb is more a disrespectful of the whole culture and country.

Regarding oppa and senpai, not they are not the same thing, but from my reading context of the post whoever wrote that seemed to think they were, or used it in a "love you senpai" way to address th who(m)ever the post was directed to.


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 15, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> You can be immersed in a culture and not have grown up there...but fyi I have a dual citizenship, go back to Asia every year and can even run for president there so you shouldn't be so quick to say that someone isn't part of a culture :/
> And fair enough, (although I think wearing a hijab if you're not muslim is disrespectful--but that's another topic)



In the west, sure, but if you're a woman and you're visiting certain Muslim-majority countries, it's disrespectful _not_ to wear one.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 15, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> In the west, sure, but if you're a woman and you're visiting certain Muslim-majority countries, it's disrespectful _not_ to wear one.



Wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> In the west, sure, but if you're a woman and you're visiting certain Muslim-majority countries, it's disrespectful _not_ to wear one.



How is that? As long as you dress and cover properly it's fine...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 15, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> In the west, sure, but if you're a woman and you're visiting certain Muslim-majority countries, it's disrespectful _not_ to wear one.



Well in Iran it's like that. All women have to wear hijabs no matter their religion when they are outside, or else they go to jail.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 15, 2015)

That's called illegal not disrespectful


----------



## aliscka (Nov 15, 2015)

I went through my weeby stage kind of early (from 8-13) and so I was grown out of it by eighth grade. Granted, I was still an obnoxious kid but I was also 14.

I met this girl who liked anime as much as I did. Only where I was mostly lowkey about it, she was ending her sentences with 'nya' and 'desu' and when she found out I like Gaara from Naruto she threatened to kill me because 'that's my hubby-chan!' 

Enter ninth grade where I'm still pretty lowkey about it. I have my other friends who are weeby and still call me 'Betsony' (what my name sounds like translated into Japanese) and yeah, I still really like anime. But I'm not out there about it. I actually was trying to learn Japanese, read books on the culture, was really getting into a bunch of other things besides anime and manga. So I decided to start a Japanese Culture Appreciation club. Yes, anime was going to be apart of it, but it was more broadly about Japan's people, customs, history, etc..

Well, the only people that show up are weebs. Good GOD the weebs. This is also when MLP;FIM was fairly popular so I had sweaty, smelly, obnoxious bronies show up. The seniors that showed up weren't really weebs but did like anime and were convinced that I, as a younger anime fan, was just a 'weeb' and didn't deserve any respect. 

Everyone in that club treated me like crap. I tried my best to make everyone happy; brought in anime, some traditional Japanese games, art books, books on the culture, etc.. NOTHING  WAS GOOD ENOUGH. The weebs were just weird and would scream and shout because they were imitating their favorite characters and the seniors would sit there, doing nothing but complaining about how stupid the club was and how boring, etc (then why were you there? damn)

Long story short, I still kind of like animes, but mostly I've disregarded the genre for it's usually sexist, rapey tropes and the fans, who are obnoxious *******s. And I will never ever attend another convention to save my life (Naruto fans, you sicken me.)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2015)

aliscka said:


> -snip-



Interesting story, however my weeb phase was more that I was into 90s-early 00s visual kei like Dir en grey and Malice Mizer(I still like some Mizer songs when Klaha was the singer but now I'm almost exclusively into Japanese oldies let alone Ayu and some indie stuff).

Sure I did like anime and manga(even drew my own manga/comic thing in like.. 6th or 7th grade maybe.. I was never into this hubby/waifu thing cause it wasn't as internet-ized as it is today..Mostly cause I read so many series I guess lel.

And yeah I hated how obnoxious and hardcore some people were, like if you don't know/like their favorite series you are nothing or if you don't share my love for whatever mainstream series you're sooo bad. Glad it wasn't like that then cause there weren't that many people at my school who was into it anyways


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 15, 2015)

aliscka said:


> I went through my weeby stage kind of early (from 8-13) and so I was grown out of it by eighth grade. Granted, I was still an obnoxious kid but I was also 14.
> 
> I met this girl who liked anime as much as I did. Only where I was mostly lowkey about it, she was ending her sentences with 'nya' and 'desu' and when she found out I like Gaara from Naruto she threatened to kill me because 'that's my hubby-chan!'
> 
> ...



Wow, some people are just....ugh 

That must've been madly wildly intensely incredibly amazingly very stupendously tremendously beyound oh so ANNOYING.

Sorry you had to go through that, dumb weebs ugh


----------



## aliscka (Nov 15, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Wow, some people are just....ugh
> 
> That must've been madly wildly intensely incredibly amazingly very stupendously tremendously beyound oh so ANNOYING.
> 
> Sorry you had to go through that, dumb weebs ugh



What's going on here... sarcasm? //squint


----------



## piichinu (Nov 15, 2015)

She's being serious

- - - Post Merge - - -

And sincere


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 15, 2015)

Lol I was being serious.
I could see how that couldve been sarcasm tho oops.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

People who take anything too far are always exclusively annoying, few exceptions...
It's a shame too, it feels like you can't make mention of liking some anime or music without being instantly likened to them.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> People who take anything too far are always exclusively annoying, few exceptions...
> It's a shame too, it feels like you can't make mention of liking some anime or music without being instantly likened to them.



I guess it's all in how you mention it and what you like, some people get all "notice me big bro" if you like mainstream cutesy/popular stuff and post abou them everywhere. If you're normal about it I don't see the harm though but if people post everywhere and put them in every other avatar and sig, no.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 16, 2015)

Moko said:


> I guess it's all in how you mention it and what you like, some people get all "notice me big bro" if you like mainstream cutesy/popular stuff and post abou them everywhere. If you're normal about it I don't see the harm though but if people post everywhere and put them in every other avatar and sig, no.



Good point. I suppose the less in your face about it you are the better...
...nothing is quite as annoying as the people that flaunt it like a badge of honor.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 16, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> Good point. I suppose the less in your face about it you are the better...
> ...nothing is quite as annoying as the people that flaunt it like a badge of honor.



Yeah.. sure I have some ..special interests but I don't go post about them 24*7 or make people like em.. tbh very few people I know are interested in it anyways.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 16, 2015)

That one weeb girl that I was talking about earlier in my posts, we were chatting and one day  all of a sudden my Japanese friend comes in and at that moment the weeb was like, "Are you Japanese? OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG" and then immediately after starting interviewing my friend, stuff like "are your parents Japanese?", "do you live in Japan?" , "what city?" , "do u like japan?" , and this went on for almost an hour. And she would always force her opinion of how Japan was the best thing ever from ANIME. And she didn't know anything of the culture. She even said Japan was the best because, "anime and Japanese people". She also talked about how her country sucked, (she lives in Tunisia). She said how she always wanted to move to Japan and have a Japanese name.

Plus, her Japanese sucked big balls, me and my Japanese friend were laughing our asses off reading her broken Japanese she learned from anime. She also kept adding the suffix -chan to my friends name. It even started to annoy her a little bit and she asked the weeb to stop, but she didn't stop. She was all like, "nooo XD but I like adding chan! o.o! Nyaan! You're so kawaii desu!". My friend had asked her numerous times, but she didn't stop. 

And the weeb would always tell my friend death threats and calling her very rude names in Japanese, like it was a joke. She thought she was being cute and funny but no, like, ***** where are your ****ing manners, this is why you don't have any Japanese friends. She even demanded Japanese lessons from my friend, and the weeb would PM her everyday bothering her.  


Don't be a weed kids.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah weeds are an invasive species that nobody wants

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just like weebs tbh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 18, 2015)

piichinu said:


> Yeah weeds are an invasive species that nobody wants
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just like weebs tbh



True. Weebs are the worst and theyre hard to get rid of cuz they're always clingy like weeds


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 18, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> That one weeb girl that I was talking about earlier in my posts, we were chatting and one day  all of a sudden my Japanese friend comes in and at that moment the weeb was like, "Are you Japanese? OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG" and then immediately after starting interviewing my friend, stuff like "are your parents Japanese?", "do you live in Japan?" , "what city?" , "do u like japan?" , and this went on for almost an hour. And she would always force her opinion of how Japan was the best thing ever from ANIME. And she didn't know anything of the culture. She even said Japan was the best because, "anime and Japanese people". She also talked about how her country sucked, (she lives in Tunisia). She said how she always wanted to move to Japan and have a Japanese name.
> 
> Plus, her Japanese sucked big balls, me and my Japanese friend were laughing our asses off reading her broken Japanese she learned from anime. She also kept adding the suffix -chan to my friends name. It even started to annoy her a little bit and she asked the weeb to stop, but she didn't stop. She was all like, "nooo XD but I like adding chan! o.o! Nyaan! You're so kawaii desu!". My friend had asked her numerous times, but she didn't stop.
> 
> ...



Dude what. That's obnoxious. 

It sounds obnoxious online but in real life it's even worse, holy crap.


----------



## jim (Nov 18, 2015)

all of middle school was literally just

weebs everywhere


----------



## cutebunn (Nov 18, 2015)

oh man i knew this gross weeb who was also a brony. hed always wear anime shirts under this gross pony hoodie he hadnt washed in weeks, maybe months. he'd always run up to girls and spout anime quotes and then tickle them or pick them up. he had greasy hair and he smelled so gross. eventually he started like groping girla and this guy i was friends with ended up getting in a fight with him. he was creepy af 0/10 would not talk to again


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 19, 2015)

cutebunn said:


> oh man i knew this gross weeb who was also a brony. hed always wear anime shirts under this gross pony hoodie he hadnt washed in weeks, maybe months. he'd always run up to girls and spout anime quotes and then tickle them or pick them up. he had greasy hair and he smelled so gross. eventually he started like groping girla and this guy i was friends with ended up getting in a fight with him. he was creepy af 0/10 would not talk to again



**** that's nasty


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 19, 2015)

wow your weeb stories are scary....,, ;;


----------



## gem83 (Nov 19, 2015)

I thought for sure this thread got locked

Huh

Anyway, Idk if this really counts but I used to know a girl who was like, 14 years old and always ran around acting like Pikachu, like, you would hear her coming from the other end of the building. Just "PIKAAAA!! ...Pika? Pikachuuu!"All f***ing day. She would scamper around on all-fours too. She was extremely, _extremely_ sheltered by her parents and to this day calls herself a furry online. I honestly believe she has no idea what that actually means.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2015)

cutebunn said:


> oh man i knew this gross weeb who was also a brony. hed always wear anime shirts under this gross pony hoodie he hadnt washed in weeks, maybe months. he'd always run up to girls and spout anime quotes and then tickle them or pick them up. he had greasy hair and he smelled so gross. eventually he started like groping girla and this guy i was friends with ended up getting in a fight with him. he was creepy af 0/10 would not talk to again



that is just nasty regardless of weeb or not. like ew.


----------



## himeki (Nov 19, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> That one weeb girl that I was talking about earlier in my posts, we were chatting and one day  all of a sudden my Japanese friend comes in and at that moment the weeb was like, "Are you Japanese? OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG" and then immediately after starting interviewing my friend, stuff like "are your parents Japanese?", "do you live in Japan?" , "what city?" , "do u like japan?" , and this went on for almost an hour. And she would always force her opinion of how Japan was the best thing ever from ANIME. And she didn't know anything of the culture. She even said Japan was the best because, "anime and Japanese people". She also talked about how her country sucked, (she lives in Tunisia). She said how she always wanted to move to Japan and have a Japanese name.
> 
> Plus, her Japanese sucked big balls, me and my Japanese friend were laughing our asses off reading her broken Japanese she learned from anime. She also kept adding the suffix -chan to my friends name. It even started to annoy her a little bit and she asked the weeb to stop, but she didn't stop. She was all like, "nooo XD but I like adding chan! o.o! Nyaan! You're so kawaii desu!". My friend had asked her numerous times, but she didn't stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 21, 2015)

OMG THE WEEB I WAS TALKING ABOUT MESSEGED ME TODAY IM SCARED WHAT SHOULD I DO HELP OMG


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> OMG THE WEEB I WAS TALKING ABOUT MESSEGED ME TODAY IM SCARED WHAT SHOULD I DO HELP OMG



_embrace them_


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> OMG THE WEEB I WAS TALKING ABOUT MESSEGED ME TODAY IM SCARED WHAT SHOULD I DO HELP OMG



jesus

o well just write something in advanced japanese/trad. chinese and see how they react lmao


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2015)

Moko said:


> jesus
> 
> o well just write something in advanced japanese/trad. chinese and see how they react lmao



make that something 'stop being a weeb you wannabee brat'


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> make that something 'stop being a weeb you wannabee brat'



hahaha yea do it. ofc they gonna run it through some translation but at least you know the real deal


----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2015)

Moko said:


> hahaha yea do it. ofc they gonna run it through some translation but at least you know the real deal



they'll be sat at google translator like 'what do you mean "brat being a weeb wannabee you stop?"'


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> they'll be sat at google translator like 'what do you mean "brat being a weeb wannabee you stop?"'



omfg

yes

do it


----------



## emolga (Nov 21, 2015)

i don't think i necessarily hate the weeaboos but more so the people who are like 'PHAN IS SO HAWT! PEWDS 4 LIFE XD BILL CIPHER X DIPPER'


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2015)

weeaboos.... aye.

more like weeaboobs tbh

I've had to deal with my fair share, so I honestly don't like them.  I mean, it's one thing to act like that and like those types of things, but when you obsess with it and no one can understand what you're saying other than other weeaboobs, it's a sign it's gotten too far.

Myself, I've never ever been one, and I don't plan on it * cringe *

As far as seeing them, I've seen quite a few on here, sometimes on other forums/places, but I've had to deal with a first-hand weeaboo as a best friend.  She's really sweet and all, and says she's Japanese, to the point she used a Japanese fake name on Facebook.  All her friends aren't Japanese, so I was like smh since she has 1k+ Facebook friends.  5 years go by, we're still friends, and she comes to the surface she's not Japanese.  It's all a lie.  She's still a fan of anime, using the weeaboo emojis and phrases/words, and more, but she said she had like a tiny bit of Japanese in her, which was contradictory to what she said.  She's Caribbean, so after she let her hair grow really long, and she stopped tanning outside, I was convinced.

But nope, weeaboo confirmed.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 21, 2015)

emolga said:


> i don't think i necessarily hate the weeaboos but more so the people who are like 'PHAN IS SO HAWT! PEWDS 4 LIFE XD BILL CIPHER X DIPPER'



yeeeahh those people are annoying af too


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

emolga said:


> i don't think i necessarily hate the weeaboos but more so the people who are like 'PHAN IS SO HAWT! PEWDS 4 LIFE XD BILL CIPHER X DIPPER'



like, youtubeaboos or something.. yes they are.


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 22, 2015)

Why does this have 43 pages lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> Why does this have 43 pages lmao



because tbt drama that's why.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 22, 2015)

because it does lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> because it does lol



cause we totally did not contribute it lol.

i think those weeb music people are annoying, although that might actually apply to 2000s weebs rather today like GACKT AND MANASENPAI ILU UR SO HOT I WANNA SEE YOU NOW NEKOFACEKAWAII


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 23, 2015)

weeaboos are like cis ppl

disgusting


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 23, 2015)

Not going to lie, I kind of want to see a Japanese person obsess over Western cartoons like weeaboos do to anime. I think it would be really funny to see what type of stuff they pick up on and think is reality for Westerners.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Not going to lie, I kind of want to see a Japanese person obsess over Western cartoons like weeaboos do to anime. I think it would be really funny to see what type of stuff they pick up on and think is reality for Westerners.



probably a marvel cosplay with some shirt saying "i love anal"

lol to be serious yes it would be kinda interesting, or see someone japanese give their perspective to western weeaboo-ism. i knew this girl over at gaia somewhat who lived in japan and visual kei and that kinda music weren't as huge as jpop and stuff.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 23, 2015)

i got a serious question here. how do you actually pronounce weeaboos? like wee-boos or something? lol


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 23, 2015)

snoozit said:


> i got a serious question here. how do you actually pronounce weeaboos? like wee-boos or something? lol



I pronounce it wee-ah-boos.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> probably a marvel cosplay with some shirt saying "i love anal"
> 
> lol to be serious yes it would be kinda interesting, or see someone japanese give their perspective to western weeaboo-ism. i knew this girl over at gaia somewhat who lived in japan and visual kei and that kinda music weren't as huge as jpop and stuff.



I've seen posts on the Internet with shirts that say crazy stuff like that. It's awesome. xD


----------



## xiaonu (Nov 23, 2015)

I swear there's like 5 other dead threads on this same topic. 
Um yeah weebs make me cringe.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 24, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol to be serious yes it would be kinda interesting, or see someone japanese give their perspective to western weeaboo-ism. i knew this girl over at gaia somewhat who lived in japan and visual kei and that kinda music weren't as huge as jpop and stuff.



Someone in* Japan wouldn't really know what weeaboo-ism is, because it's really more of a western term for westerners who want to be Japanese. I posted a video earlier about koreaboos and how koreans receive them, and basically they're so rare (foreigners in general) that they just see them as people enthusiastic about their country. Weeaboos/koreaboos/people with "yellow fever" are disliked in western countries because it's a lot more common, and obviously to have too much of something can always turn bad, especially when it's recognized as cultural appropriation.

Think of being an American in Japan, and Japanese people continuously obsessing over you because of your American-ness, asking you to speak in a Southern accent, trying to "talk gangster", how often do you eat McDonalds, etc.


----------



## Llust (Nov 24, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Think of being an American in Japan, and Japanese people continuously obsessing over you because of your American-ness, asking you to speak in a Southern accent, trying to "talk gangster", how often do you eat McDonalds, etc.



ugh, i really hate when this happens. i paid a visit to vietnam over the summer and that was actually my first time there. my relatives were so fascinated by how 'american' i was bc my viet accent sucked, i couldnt do anything asian properly and its just hard to explain. in general, i was just different. the whole time i was there, i was pretty much just followed around by my cousins forced to say words in english and tell them about the things that go on in north america. it was fun at first but quickly got really annoying. like..when one of my cousins first saw me, he was like 'omg i seriously didnt expect you to be this skinny, i thought all americans are supposed to be fat,' like wtf??


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 24, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ugh, i really hate when this happens. i paid a visit to vietnam over the summer and that was actually my first time there. my relatives were so fascinated by how 'american' i was bc my viet accent sucked, i couldnt do anything asian properly and its just hard to explain. in general, i was just different. the whole time i was there, i was pretty much just followed around by my cousins forced to say words in english and tell them about the things that go on in north america. it was fun at first but quickly got really annoying. like..when one of my cousins first saw me, he was like 'omg i seriously didnt expect you to be this skinny, i thought all americans are supposed to be fat,' like wtf??



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

THATS HILARIOUS

"THEYRE ALL FAT"

LMAO


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 24, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> THATS HILARIOUS
> 
> ...



Eeep it's true one of the stereotypes is that Americans are fat...(correct me if I'm wrong but they _are_ relatively bigger compared to people in Asian countries in general)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 24, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Eeep it's true one of the stereotypes is that Americans are fat...(correct me if I'm wrong but they _are_ relatively bigger compared to people in Asian countries in general)



It kinda is true, I guess..

I went to Vancouver, Canada recently and it was packed with Chinese people. (To the point where there's simplified Chinese everywhere and it's almost like a 2nd language there) I remember a lot of them were really tall, like around 6 feet tall, but they weren't fat. I guess that just depends on your ethnicity/genetics.

A lot of the people in Vancouver were taller than the people here in Los Angeles haha and people are more fat here


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 24, 2015)

Moko said:


> probably a marvel cosplay with some shirt saying "i love anal"
> 
> lol to be serious yes it would be kinda interesting, or see someone japanese give their perspective to western weeaboo-ism. i knew this girl over at gaia somewhat who lived in japan and visual kei and that kinda music weren't as huge as jpop and stuff.



I asked my Japanese boyfriend what he thought about American otaku, since the idea of "weeaboo" doesn't really exist here in Japan. As a disclaimer, he doesn't speak English, has only been to America once for a week, and I am his only American acquaintance but... he thinks guys who watch hentai or ero manga and think it's cool are gross. For girls, he'd be really curious about their background and why they like Japan so much. And for people who say things like they want to become Japanese, he thinks it's interesting and as a Japanese person he would welcome him.

Only one Japanese person's opinion, but there you go! My thoughts as a foreigner in Japan are way different though, haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> I asked my Japanese boyfriend what he thought about American otaku, since the idea of "weeaboo" doesn't really exist here in Japan. As a disclaimer, he doesn't speak English, has only been to America once for a week, and I am his only American acquaintance but... he thinks guys who watch hentai or ero manga and think it's cool are gross. For girls, he'd be really curious about their background and why they like Japan so much. And for people who say things like they want to become Japanese, he thinks it's interesting and as a Japanese person he would welcome him.
> 
> Only one Japanese person's opinion, but there you go! My thoughts as a foreigner in Japan are way different though, haha.



No that was actually nice and interesting to hear. As for my interest in (older) Japanese movies and music I always had a kinda obscure taste in the area be it Asian or not. I just think they had a nice scene back in the 60s and 70s with both their more traditional enka and later kayo/showa pop scene and their western influences when it comes to folk and psychedelic rock. Also a lot of my favorite authors are from Japan so it does help I guess 

I don't really read watch and hentai and related a hell lot either, although if people want to do that I don't care, just don't go spill it everywhere and think it's overly cool. I can see the gross tendencies, especially when they post loli/shota borderline stuff all the time.

I would love to go Japan at one point in my life due to my huge music interest, I might need to learn the language a bit better firs though


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 24, 2015)

I've been to Japan once with my best friend over the summer. It was a few years ago but it was really fun


----------



## Soraru (Dec 3, 2015)

I once had a friend who I would consider a weeaboo.

She isn't japanese but she implies that she is japanese online. She has a japanese username and planting cute filters and rilakkuma stickers all over her photos and typing in hiragana in whatever phrases she learned in class. She likes anime, kpop, you name it.

I got no problem with that. Its just a username, its just her liking to use japanese phone apps to filter, deco, whatever. Thats cool. But I didn't think it was okay when she lied to people that she is japanese, especially boys who thought she was cute and messaged her thinking she was japanese. And I found it really weird that she kept shoving the country in a godly worshiping pedestal like its the best thing in the planet and she never once traveled to it. 

The thing I get annoyed by is when she speaks in her "japanese anime baby girl" voice. She speaks in lung straining high pitched, tone and ends almost every single on of her sentences in either "desu" or "nee". And calls me "senpai" and I'm in the same grade as her. She often speaks random sentences to me too because she wants to speak with me in japanese. "my name" chan kawaii desu nee?" and I just answer in english. "No."

I talk to my mom who is Japanese, (like, legit Japanese. not Japanese american.) and I asked her what she thinks about these types of behaviors in Americans. (I had to explain to her the meaning of the word "weeaboo" she didn't know. But she knew "otaku".) She said "I think its nice that people are interested in Japan and what they like that Japan has to offer." and something else along those lines.

But in conclusion, I guess people are people. As long as anyone isn't mean, a bully, or being racist. Then its okay. I'm not really friends with her anymore not _majorly_ because of her japan fetish, but more because of her personality.

But there is a reason why I don't ever join anime club in my schools.


----------



## vhdekker (Dec 3, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i would probably want to go to some conventions if it weren't for weeaboos smh



I read this sentence too fast and thought you were talking about a weeaboo convention


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 3, 2015)

vhdekker said:


> I read this sentence too fast and thought you were talking about a weeaboo convention



AHAHA same for a moment >v<


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2015)

vhdekker said:


> I read this sentence too fast and thought you were talking about a weeaboo convention



isn't that basically any anime convention though


----------



## vhdekker (Dec 3, 2015)

Soraru said:


> I once had a friend who I would consider a weeaboo.
> 
> She isn't japanese but she implies that she is japanese online. She has a japanese username and planting cute filters and rilakkuma stickers all over her photos and typing in hiragana in whatever phrases she learned in class. She likes anime, kpop, you name it.
> 
> ...



When in Rome act like the Romans. Tell her to not act like that when you're in the US. It's like forcing Japanese people to speak up to their bosses or shake hands and be extravert and more outgoing. This is the US. 

Don't tell it in a rude way (or don't tell her at all, it's your decision), it's a tricky one because at the same you want to give her the space to be herself and obviously she enjoys it very much. Just tell her that you're not comfortable around it?
And I think your mom is just being polite


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 3, 2015)

Soraru said:


> I once had a friend who I would consider a weeaboo.
> 
> She isn't japanese but she implies that she is japanese online. She has a japanese username and planting cute filters and rilakkuma stickers all over her photos and typing in hiragana in whatever phrases she learned in class. She likes anime, kpop, you name it.
> 
> ...



I might be making baseless assumptions here, but I feel like Japanese people who think "it's nice that people are interested in Japan" haven't had first hand experience with weebs. But I mean, if they have and still think the same, more power to them. I can't imagine how anyone wouldn't find it extremely gross though tbh.


----------



## vhdekker (Dec 4, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> I might be making baseless assumptions here, but I feel like Japanese people who think "it's nice that people are interested in Japan" haven't had first hand experience with weebs. But I mean, if they have and still think the same, more power to them. I can't imagine how anyone wouldn't find it extremely gross though tbh.



I think I know what you mean. Japan is a very monocultural country and they have little to no experience with other cultures outside of books and tv/internet. It could also be that's it's not "the Japanese way" to be disrespectful towards others so that's why she says that it's nice she's so interested. It could be a none-answer with good intensions. Even if she dislikes her behaviour she might never say it. I think that's the Japanese "live in harmony" mentality speaking. I don't know your mom personally so please don't take this too serious. It's an assumption.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mirukushake said:


> I asked my Japanese boyfriend what he thought about American otaku, since the idea of "weeaboo" doesn't really exist here in Japan. As a disclaimer, he doesn't speak English, has only been to America once for a week, and I am his only American acquaintance but... he thinks guys who watch hentai or ero manga and think it's cool are gross. For girls, he'd be really curious about their background and why they like Japan so much. And for people who say things like they want to become Japanese, he thinks it's interesting and as a Japanese person he would welcome him.
> 
> Only one Japanese person's opinion, but there you go! My thoughts as a foreigner in Japan are way different though, haha.



I think it's weird to see watching hentai as "cool". Not that I have anything against hentai but bragging about watching it is like bragging about watching regular porn. 
Hentai is like the regular porn of normal anime. 
Although there is a very vague line between anime and hentai sometimes there's an obvious difference between let's say Naruto and some hardcore tentacle loli OVA. 

You could compare it like Hollywood versus Porn movies. The first one is very mainstream and respected as the other one is either looked down on or just not talked about very much (only in private conversations). 

At the same time there's less political correctness or censorship about risque or ecchi/pervy images in Japanese media/ads. Check JPCMHD on youtube, it's a Japanese ads channel. You'll see boobs and dirty stuff a lot(sometimes subtle sometimes not so hehe) in ads for banks, cars or telephone companies. 
Think about master Roshi and him staring at Bulma's boobs in a (then) kids show! If American shows did that there would be riots! 
It's "normal" in Japan, just the bragging part isn't I guess.

I would be interested in what your bf thinks about what I said


----------



## vhdekker (Dec 4, 2015)

snoozit said:


> i got a serious question here. how do you actually pronounce weeaboos? like wee-boos or something? lol


----------



## Soraru (Dec 4, 2015)

vhdekker said:


> When in Rome act like the Romans. Tell her to not act like that when you're in the US. It's like forcing Japanese people to speak up to their bosses or shake hands and be extravert and more outgoing. This is the US.
> 
> Don't tell it in a rude way (or don't tell her at all, it's your decision), it's a tricky one because at the same you want to give her the space to be herself and obviously she enjoys it very much. Just tell her that you're not comfortable around it?
> And I think your mom is just being polite



haha i havent spoken to her in half a year. but dont worry there were plenty of other people to tell that to her for me. 

and you're right. my mom is being polite. she just hopes that that is where their interested start and soon they will become more interested in other aspects of japan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleonhart said:


> I might be making baseless assumptions here, but I feel like Japanese people who think "it's nice that people are interested in Japan" haven't had first hand experience with weebs. But I mean, if they have and still think the same, more power to them. I can't imagine how anyone wouldn't find it extremely gross though tbh.



well with your assumption, your right with my mom at least. she hasnt met them first hand. but she did talk about a friend she once had who was the same thing about westerners. she wanted her middle name to be "Nancy" she spoke in broken english.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 4, 2015)

i kinda pronounce it as wii-booh... i've heard many people say weeA-boh and wee-boh too so uh. idk...,,


----------

